# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Karlovacko rodiliste

## Matilda

Evo mene konačno doma s mojim paketićem.

10 dana rodilišta!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Bili smo malo duže jer je Jan pokupio infekciju i bio je 6 dana na antibioticima. Kako mi je bilo na porodu, pročitat ćete u priči s poroda. Sada samo kratki sažetak. 
Uglavnom ja došla s planom porođaja i napravila cijelu strku. Dobila sam dopis iz pravne službe u kojem piše da mi ne mogu ispuniti sve moje želje u planu i da ako mi to ne odgovara, da potražim neku drugu ustanovu za porod.   :Laughing:  

Porod je bio potpuno prirodan, bez dripa, infuzije, kretala sam se dok mi noge nisu počele otkazivati (nije ni čudo nakon 10 tjedana mirovanja). Onda sam legla na pinki stol. MM je bio cijelo vrijeme kraj mene, čak je sudjelovao kao pomagač u porodu. U jednom trenutku htjela sam se podignuti i klečala sam na stolu. Vodenjak nikako nije pucao, mislila sam, ako se uspravim u vertikalu, sila teža radi, puknut će. U tom trenutku dolazi dr.Š. i usred trudova objašnjava mi da ovaj položaj nije znanstveno dokazan kao dobar .....bla, bla, bla, ... 
Prestrašno! Trudnici usred trudova se drži predavanje o položajima. Vrlo etično! Znam da će ovo pročitati pa ću reći da su mi trudovi u tom položaju bili manje bolni. I tako sam odisala tri-četiri truda i vratila se natrag u ležeći položaj, samo da me se ostavi na miru.
E, da sam imala transparent iz mog avatara.
Najbolje što sam mogla dobiti je beba na moj trbuh i presijecanje pupkovine nakon prestanka pulsiranja. Savršen osjećaj kad dobiješ onako toplog i sluzavog bebača na trbuh i spojite se za cjeli život. Jedna primalja je na taj moj zahtjev rekla da će se beba pothladiti. Sad sam joj dokazala da neće. Tisuće i tisuće beba nije se pothladilo pa neće ni moja. 
Ekipa je bila dobra, jako sam zadovoljna i liječnikom (dr.L.) i primaljom (sestra D.), a i sestrama s odjela. Ležala sam u apartmanu, imala sam 4 dana cimericu, a 4 dana sam bila sama. 
Posebno me se dojmila sestra B. zadužena za dojenje. Kad je došla u ponedjeljak pa smo ko narodni heroji, cice na raport, maknula rekvizite (č. bočice) preostale od vikenda, za dva dana cijeli odjel je prodojio.

----------


## Honey

Super, dobrodošli doma!

Neka ste se vi konačno riješili bolnice, sad slijedi ljepši period  :Smile: 
Za sestru B.   :Heart:  
A za pravnu službu ne znam što bih komentirala, ili  :shock: ili   :Laughing: 
Jednostavno mislim da plan poroda treba olakšati suradnju rodilje i liječnika/primalje. Tj. da se želje znaju unaprijed, da se ne mora o nekim stvarima dogovarati dok porod traje. Nije mi jasno kako pravna služba upada tu?

----------


## Matilda

> Nije mi jasno kako pravna služba upada tu?


Time su se ogradili od mog plana porođaja. Ne znam zašto su ga tako doslovno shvatili, u svakom zahtjevu piše "Dok je sve u redu sa mnom i s mojom bebom".
Naravno da ću pristati na intervenciju liječnika ako nešto pođe krivim putem. Nisam htjela epiziotomiju, ali sam je na kraju dobila. Bebina glava je bila prevelika i morala se napraviti (jest da sam mogla tražiti masažu tijekom trudova i tople obloge, ali   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Pastrva

Cure dans nam je rodila karfiolčić dečka Ivana teškog 4720 i 52 dugačkog. Želimo bebi sretno i bezbrižno djetinjstvo , a mami brzi oporavak!

----------


## Pastrva

Ispravak 4270g!

----------


## bubamarka

Matilda svaka ti čast, ja se nisam uspjela izboriti gotovo ni za što, a i skužila sam da im je najvažnije da se najprije pravno osiguraju-skinu sa sebe odgovornost za svaku pa i najobičniju odluku
(e, da uspjela sam jedino skinut sa sebe sondu za mjerenje trudova, jer me užasno stezala i smetala, naravno uz napomenu da moram reći da sam je sama skinula)


ono što me najviše naljutilo - opet nisu dali MM da dođe u toku noći, pozivala sam se na obećanje dr Š.  osobnoda će suprug moći prisustvovati porodu - no "babica je šef" - kako je rekla dežurna doktorica
(a za tečaj nitko i ne pita)


no dopustili su mu da dođe tek ujutro u 6, tako da sam ja čitavu noć (i dan prije ) preležala s trudovima i čekala 6 sati da mi probuše vodenjak

srećom u rađaoni sam mogla raditi što sam htjela, babica je drijemala u svojoj izbi,  ja sam malo ležala, malo klečala na stolu   :Wink:  , pa šetala, išla stalno na WC i brojala minute...

drugo što me žicnulo je odgovor dr.R. kad sam pitala koliko sam otvorena: "Pa što je to vama bitno?" - i nije mi htio odgovoriti.
No to je bilo ujutro, kad sam bila već toliko izmorena i izfrustrirana, jer sam se nadala da će sve odavno biti gotovo, tako da nisam imala snage  ništa odgovorit.

sve u svemu, čast iznimkama tj. iznimnim situacijama, ali očito je da gore ni osoblje ne surađuje, jer inače ja nebi išla tri puta u box i dok me jedan dr. htio staviti na drip dok se ne porodim, drugi je govorio-ne još i vraćao me u sobu

što se tiče dojenja, ja sam jedino od sestre A. doživjela da ne želi dati ništa nego tjera žene na dojenje (ona čak nije sestra za bebe nego primalja) dok me "dječja" sestra, kad sam tražila da mi dovedu M. sa sunčanja da ga nahranim, pitala "A vi  bi dojili?"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Honey

Karfiolčić, čestitam  :D

----------


## Matilda

Bubamarka, ja samo znam da mogu biti bolji, ako se žele potruditi. To bi bilo isto kao da mene klinac u školi pita mogu li mu još jednom objasniti gradivo, a ja mu odgovorim da sam mu već jednom rekla i što bi on sada htio.
Ja to ne smijem reći svom učeniku jer bih bila pozvana na red, a nije ni pedagoški ni etično od mene.

Ono što sam htjela reći dr.Š. a nisam, jer sam disala trudove, kad je već usporedio moj i svoj posao, ja nisam ostala na ploči i kredi (mogu reći da sam je totalno izbacila iz nastave), moje metode rada se svake godine mijenjaju, moderniziraju, nastava postaje multimedijalna. 
A način poroda je ostao isti kao i kad je moja mama rađala prije 30 godina (ostali su na ploči i kredi), a drugi su otišli puno dalje i nude rodilji da izabere način rađanja koji joj najbolje odgovara.
Ja sam knjigu dr. Wagnera "Pripremite se za porođaj" pročitala 10 puta, podcrtala si najvažnije dijelove, skoro je znam napamet i sve što je u njoj je znanstveno dokazano. I primjenjuje se u svijetu, a i u nekim našim rodilištima. Dakle, moji zahtjevi nisu bili nešto što sam si ja umislila, nešto nedokazano i opasno.

Već danima vrtim svoj porod po glavi (pripremam priču) i mogu reći da sam vrlo zadovoljna i ponosna što sam se uspjela izboriti za sebe. MM se čudi kako nam je ovo dijete smireno i dobro (lako za održavanje   :Laughing:  ), a ja sam mu na to rekla: "Takav je jer je sam odlučio kad želi biti rođen, jer su ga prirodni trudovi donijeli na svijet i prvo što je osjetio bila je njegova mama."

----------


## Matilda

I sad konačno da čestitam.

*Karfiolčić*, čestitam na velikom dječaku. Želimo dobrodošlicu Ivanu i šaljemo mu pusu.  :Kiss:   :Heart:  

Pastrva, jel ona rodila u Rijeci?
Pričala je da ide na porod u vodi.

----------


## maxovamama

[quote=

Karlovčanke, kod kojeg ste pedijatra, koga bi preporučile, 
dobila sam preporuku za dr. Došen pa me zanima je li netko kod nje[/quote]

Mi smo kod dr. Došen i super je. Samo, ne prima pojedinačno, mora cijela obitelj biti kod nje prijavljena.

----------


## Matilda

Mi smo svi pacijenti dr. Došen i prezadovoljni smo. 

A sad malo birokracije. Dođe vam da odustanete od svega.
Jučer sam imala putešestvije po gradu. Išli smo prijaviti dijete u Matični, policiju i predati papire za jednokratnu novčanu pomoć od Županije za drugo dijete. Ostatak smo ostavili za sutra (novčane pomoći od Grada i HZZO-a).

Dakle, za sve one koji to prvi puta rade (ili drugi puta pa su zaboravili ili se u međuvremeno sve promijenilo):
1. Matični ured u Križanićevoj ulici (moraju doći i tata i mama)-prijava djeteta za rodni list i domovnicu
-osobne iskaznice roditelja 
-vjenčani list (ako ste vjenčani)  :Wink:  
-24 kn za rodni list i 25 kn za domovnicu

2. Policija (šalter za osobne iskaznice, može doći samo jedan roditelj, ali ako vadite potvrde o prebivalištu, na zamolbu se moraju potpisati oba roditelja): dijete dobiva svoj JMBG
-u Matičnom uredu daju vam jedan dokument koji dokazuje da je dijete upisano u matičnu knjigu
-osobne iskaznice roditelja 
-ispunjavate zamolbu za upis djetetovog prebivališta
-budući da vam trebaju potvrde o prebivalištu za zdravstveno osiguranje (za zdravstvenu iskaznicu) i novčanu naknadu za drugo dijete od Županije (za sve članove obitelji), odmah recite na šalteru jer morate ispuniti zamolbu u kojoj napišete u koju svrhu vam trebaju potvrde

3. Jednokratna novčana pomoć za drugo dijete od Županije (3000 kn)
Iako na zamolbi za novčanu pomoć (dobijete je u rodilištu) piše Vraniczanyjeva 2, zamolbu i sve dokumente predajete u Vraniczanyjevoj 6, 1. kat, soba 10.
-ispunjena zamolba
-potvrde o prebivalištu za cve članove obitelji
-preslike rodnih listova prvog i drugog djeteta
-preslike osobnih iskaznica roditelja
-preslika žiro računa ili štedne knjižice roditelja koji podnosi zahtjev (PAZITE! tekući račun ne može!)

Toliko za sada. Mi smo na sve ovo potrošili dva sata. 
Sutra nastavak.   :Grin:

----------


## bubamarka

ja sam ovo obavljala u ponedjeljak i taman sam htjela napisat par korisnih informacija kao npr. ovo s žiro računom..  :Smile:  

al evo napisat ću zato za onih 1000 kn koje dobiva svako novorođenče od grada;
zahtjev se predaje u prostorijama Grada na starom placu nasuprot apoteke (treba kopija rodnog lista)
a novac se dobiva na ruke u uredima par metara sjevernije, nasuprot parkinga
zvali su me već jučer da dođem po pare  :D 

od HZZO-a se isplata dobiva kao i porodiljna -u  slijedećem mjesecu, 
a od županije mislim da idu isplate po 500 kn mjesečno

----------


## bobaibeba

A hoće li ovo za drugo dijete vrijediti i druge godine,da li netko zna?

----------


## Matilda

> A hoće li ovo za drugo dijete vrijediti i druge godine,da li netko zna?


  :Grin:  Nadamo se da hoće.
Neke mame su pitale vrijedi li to za treće, četvrto itd. dijete. Valjda vrijedi. Trebalo bi pisati za drugo i svako sljedeće dijete, a piše samo za drugo.

----------


## Matilda

Budući da je vrijeme darivanja evo par akcija u kojima možete sudjelovati:

U prizemlju Opće bolnice Karlovac od 14. do 31. 12.  (od 10 do 17 sati) prodaju se čestitke i božićni ukrasi koje su izradila djeca s Dječjeg odjela. 

Možete uplatiti novčane iznose za akciju _Da nam djeca lakše dišu_ na žiro račun 2400008-1190266530
model 05
poziv na broj 1400
za kupovinu dječjeg endoskopskog instrumentarija (bronhoskopa).

----------


## andjelak

Matilda pa tvoj je mali princ stvarno dobrica kada stigneš toliko na komp.Jeste riješili problem dojenja???

Super da je sve bilo kako si željela.da li je tvoj malac pokupio infekciju po porodu od tebe ili ???Moj miš je pokupio infekciju onu bolničku tako da smo s mj.dana završili na antibioticima(inzistirala na brisu i eto 2 gadure kako sam i mislila ) jer je teško disao., u nosu sekreta ko u priči i ne prolazi. .Jedna je bila tipična bolnička a jedna ona vezana za prehlade.Tada su skoro sve bebe navukle  šmrkav nosić ( iz razgovora s mamama koje su rodile kada i ja)
Ljutilo me kada sam rekla da malcu  vozi po nosu, mlade i ne paničarim bez veze i na inzistiranje da izvuku iz nosa sekret ,prvo su malo slagale face no poslije su se čudile kako su dosta izvukle iz noseka i bile ok.Šteta da uvijek moraš inzistirati da se nešto napravi :/ 

Mi smo inače kod ped. dr.Bohnec i zadovoljni smo.

----------


## Matilda

A čuj, kad on spava, ja se odmaram. Pred laptopom. Ležim i tipkam.
A dobrica je sinoć od 3 do 7 ujutro muštrao starce. Budan, nikako zaspati.Gladan nije, suh je, ja sam ga nosala u slingu dva sata, a onda je smjenu preuzeo MM.
S dojenjem smo pri kraju. Odbija i lijevu, dajem mu adaptirano i izdojeno. 
Imali smo tešku krizu, došla sam u situaciju da nisam znala što bih dala malome za jest. On gladan, ja ga stavljam na prsa, nikako ga staviti, nervoza raste, mučili smo se jako dugo i nismo uspjeli. Izdojenog mlijeka nisam imala i na kraju je MM otišao u apoteku po adaptirano. Ni flašicu ne zna uhvatiti, moram mu isto više puta stavljati. Jedini problem mi je to stavljanje. U rodilištu su mi sestre pomagale, kod kuće je išlo samo na jednu. 
Moja sister se ponudila da ga podoji barem jednom ili dva puta dnevno. Vidjet ćemo što će na kraju biti.  :/

----------


## andjelak

Baš mi je žao to čuti.Drži te se.Glavno da malac napreduje e sad kad ne može na cicu onda je dobro i adaptirano  :Love:

----------


## Honey

Danas smo mm i ja krenuli na tečaj u Općoj bolnici. Prošli tjedan sam nas prijavila.
Uglavnom, došli smo gore i poljubili vrata. Bio je tamo još jedan par koji je došao minutu prije nas, sreli smo ih na izlazu pa su nam rekli da tečaja NEMA jer smo se prijavili samo mi i oni  :shock: 

Slijedeći mjesec, pokušaj drugi. Možda se još netko prijavi.

Nadam se da neću u konačnici doći pred rađaonu, a ono natpis: "Zatvoreno zbog manjka interesa"   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

> Nadam se da neću u konačnici doći pred rađaonu, a ono natpis: "Zatvoreno zbog manjka interesa"


A čuj, prošle godine bilo je oko 950 porođaja, jako navijaju da prijeđu 1000.
Možda bi i prešli da veliki broj trudnica ne ide rađati u Rijeku i Zagreb. Ako se to nastavi, brojke će ići prema dolje.

----------


## Honey

Da, znam da navijaju za tisućicu.
Ja osobno uopće ne bih išla roditi u Zagreb radije nego u Karlovac.
Idući mjesec tražim dobrovoljke koje će staviti jastuk pod majicu i prijaviti se sa mnom na tečaj. Ja sam lijepo uzela blokić i olovku, smišljam što bih pitala, lijepo se spickala i našminkala i ništa od svega.

----------


## Matilda

Evo, pokupiš nas par tu s foruma i idemo.  8)

----------


## Honey

Slobodno se ovdje upišite  8) 

Ja se stavljam na listu, mm također, oboje 32. tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## bubamarka

ja bi mogla opet ići da ih pitam zašto u stvarnosti nije  onako kako su pričali na tečaju  :Mad:

----------


## Honey

> A hoće li ovo za drugo dijete vrijediti i druge godine,da li netko zna?


Hoće, evo linka na dokument Poglavarstva: O D L U K A o pomoći za opremu drugog po redu novorođenog djeteta u obitelji u 2008.godini


Naknada je ista, 


> Visina novčanog iznosa za opremu drugog po redu novorođenog djeteta u obitelji iznosi 500,00 kuna mjesečno, za razdoblje prvih šest mjeseci od rođenja djeteta.
> 	Sredstva iz prethodnog stavka isplatiti će se u jednokratnom iznosu u roku od 60 dana od dana podnošenja zahtjeva na žiro-račun, tekući račun ili štednu knjižicu korisnika.


detalji u dokumentu gore  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

Mamice koje ste rodile nedavno u karlovačkom rodilištu (Matilda, Bubamarka), možete li mi napisati što vam je trebalo od stvari u bolnici? Razmišljam o pakiranju, ali ne znam da li se što promijenilo, a ni što sam prošli puta nosila sa sobom. Znam samo da masu toga iz torbe nisam trebala  :Smile:

----------


## bubamarka

pa ništa se bitno nije promijenilo, osim što su u predrađaoni stavili papir u WC  :mrgreen i tu i tamo dobiješ koji uložak 

ponijeti:
-hrpu pamučnih uložaka
-wc papir i vlažne maramice u kutiji
-japanke ili neke plast. šlape za pod tuš (tuširati se kod sobe br 12; tuš je najčišći i tople vode uvijek ima)
-umjesto ručnika sam nosila frotirni ogrtač za brisanje i ogrtanje poslije kupanja
-ponijeti neku masnu kremu ili melem - od suhog zraka i ležanja na plahtama laktovi i noge su mi bili ko izgoreni
-pelene - ako bude beba morala pod svjetlo
-sok, vodu ili nešto za piti

ako se još nešto sjetim - dopisat ću

----------


## Matilda

Uloške možeš dobiti svaki dan (dobiješ dva), ipak ponesi hrpu svojih (ja računala 1 paket dnevno). Spavaćicu isto možeš dobiti svaki dan čistu.
Pelene si svakako ponesi, bez obzira mora li beba na fototerapiju ili ne. Tako da je možeš i sama presvući (u sobi na prematalici imaš i kremu i vlažne maramice).
Imala sam samo jedne šlape koje su mogle i u vodu. Da nemam previše stvari u torbi.
Ja ti mogu dati papirnate navlake na WC. Staviš navlaku na dasku i možeš sjesti na WC.
Kupila sam jednokratne gaćice. Kao prvo bilo mi je lakše zbog epiziotomije, kad se zaprljaju, baciš ih u smeće i nemaš nepotrebnog veša za pranje.

----------


## Honey

Hvala puno   :Love:  
Wow, wc papir u predrađaoni, koji luksuz  :Smile: 

Ovaj put ću nositi puno manju torbu, to je sigurno. Mm će ionako dolaziti svaki dan, pa ću naručivati dalje po potrebi.

----------


## Honey

Pišem ovdje informaciju za sve trudnice koje čitaju ovaj topik.

Tečaj za trudnice i njihove partnere u Općoj bolnici Karlovac održava se svakih mjesec dana, prvog tjedna u mjesecu. Traje 5 dana (pon-pet), traje svaki dan oko sat-sat i pol. Broj na koji se možete prijaviti je 608-322. To je bolnički tečaj kojeg održava osoblje bolnice, i besplatan je.

----------


## Honey

Jučer je počeo novi tečaj, dolazi 11 trudnica s partnerima, što je super. Više ni ne stane.
Prvi dan smo slušali predavanje simpa mlade doktorice o prvom tromjesječju trudnoće, što su sve već prošle, neke već dvaput  :Smile:  , pa smo brzo bili gotovi.
Dobili smo nekakve priručnike "Dobro je znati prije, za vrijeme i nakon poroda" koje izdaje Ministarstvo obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti. To sam zasad prelistala nabrzaka, ima svega i svačega po malo i ničega posebno.

----------


## Honey

Drugi dan, druga doktorica, porođaj, četiri porođajna doba, obilazak rodilišta. Tak da znate, jelte, kak teče tečaj  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Evo jedan link na Službu za ženske bolesti i porode, možete saznati rad službe, brojeve telefona, imena liječnika i sestara.

Služba za ženske bolesti i porode

----------


## Honey

Praktičan link!
Sad sam saznala da su mi na porođaju bili jedna "sestra općeg smjera" i jedan "liječnik specijalizant"   :Smile:  Nit ginekolog nit primalja. I da je ime babice koju pamtim cijelo vrijeme krivo, prezime sam zapamtila.

Evo još s tečaja.
Jučer predavanje pedijatrice o bebama, danas glavna sestra o dojenju i njezi djeteta  :Smile:  Bilo je lijepo i zanimljivo.
Inače, ako nešto "šteka" s dojenjem, prava osoba kojoj ćete se obratiti je sestra Branka!

----------


## Matilda

Honey, daj molim te ukratko izvješće s trudničkog tečaja (predavači, teme, što i kako). Baš onako kako si meni ispričala.   :Wink:

----------


## Honey

Evo, iz mog blokića  :Smile: 

Piletina nadjevena češnjakom... ups, dvije stranice dalje   :Embarassed:  

Dakle, prijavili se mm i ja, došli u ponedjeljak u pet, pa skužili da tečaj počinje u pola šest, samo sam ja slušala s pol uha kad sam se prijavljivala. Popili kavu i podijelili čokoladu dolje na klupici u predvorju Poliklinike i dočekivali ostale polaznike.

Prvi dan nam je dr. Mirjana Lončar (mlada i simpa doktorica) držala predavanje o trudnoći (zamišljeno kao predavanje o prvom tromjesječju, ali smo sve to već prošle pa smo uglavnom dobile informacije i o ostalom što se tiče trudnoće). Mogli smo čuti i pitati o pretragama o trudnoći, pregledima, nešto o porodu. Uglavnom, ona je za to da rodilište nabavi stolčić jer je to pogodan položaj za rađanje. Po njoj to nije nimalo "alternativan" način rađanja  :Smile:  Ja držim fige da se to i dogodi. Nije velika investicija, a rodilište bi bilo bolje opremljeno, sigurno bi dobilo na "rejtingu" i pristupačnije rodiljama koje žele birati položaj rađanja.
Dobili smo knjigu "Dobro je znati prije, za vrijeme i nakon poroda" koju izdaje Ministarstvo obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti. Tamo ima svega i svačega i niš posebno, kak bi ja to opisala, "nit smrdi nit miriši".

Drugi dan dr. Sandra Fliser predavala nam je o četiri porođajna doba. Uključujući sve što se događa na porođaju i kakva je procedura. Nešto smo naučili o praćenju stanja beba CTG-om, što je otvorenost, što uloživost, kakve su indikacije za carski rez, koji su mogući položaji bebe i koji su povoljniji i lakši za porađanje. Uglavnom, ako je bebač u položaju zatkom, porađaju vaginalno ukoliko beba nije premala ili prevelika, ili u jako nezgodnom položaju. Dr. nas je upoznala s "čarima i dobrobitima" epiziotomije. Navodno sve intervencije možemo bez problema odbiti, samo nas je lijepo zamolila da nikako ne odbijemo klizmu (jer se možemo pokakati  :? jelte, a to je nešto strašno što valjda ne radimo svaki dan).
Nakon predavanja obišli smo rađaonu i pogledali odjel.

Treći dan s nama je bila dr. Žaklina Spudić, pedijatrica, voditeljica neonatologije. Prvo nas je zamolila da se svi predstavimo, i to upoznavanje mi se dopalo. Ona nam je pričala o novorođenčetu. Što možemo očekivati čim se dijete rodi, kakve testove i pretrage oni rade i kako prate stanje djeteta. Zašto i kada se daju antibiotici, koja se cjepiva daju u rodilištu i sl. Upozorila nas je na moguće probleme i kojih se stvari ne moramo uplašiti. Naglasila je dobrobiti dojenja (ona je troje svoje djece dojila svako po dvije godine) i ohrabrila buduće mame koje sumnjaju u sebe.

U četvrtak smo se družili sa sestrom Brankom, dragom gospođom koja obožava svoj posao  :Smile:   Ona je prva kojoj ćete se obratiti za savjet i pomoć kod dojenja i uostalom svega što se tiče bebica. To je ona gospođa koja uvijek u džepu ima češljić, pa uređuje bebe i češlja im loknice  :Smile:  Ona nam je predavala o njezi bebica, kupanju, oblačenju, prematanju, šetnjama s bebicom, o svemu (koliko je imala vremena) što se tiče dojenja. Čim se dijete promeškolji, uznemiri ili zakmeči, stavite ga na prsa, nećete pogriješiti. Ako i nije gladno, želi i mora biti uz mamu, koja ga je 9 mjeseci nosila i čije je srce tamo slušalo   :Heart:  Nažalost, na predavanju nema video da može puštati kazetu koju ima o dojenju. Teško je riječima opisati položaj bebe na dojci i sve skupa.

Petak - fizioterapeutica Gordana Galović nas je pokušala zagrijati za vježbanje prije i poslije poroda   :Laughing:  Dobila sam volju, ali još nisam prešla na praktični dio   :Embarassed:  Imam čak i tu knjigu s vježbama. Nisu to neke komplicirane nit teške vježbe, ali treba uložiti malo truda. Kad se sjetim prve trudnoće, isplati se razgibavati. Podsjetila sam se uz predavanje i pravilnog disanja tijekom poroda.


Neke stvari sam sigurno preskočila, ali zato tečaj imate svaki mjesec pa odite i vidite što ima. Obavezno si uzmite flašicu s vodom jer je mala prostorija pa zna biti vruće.

To je, ukratko, to  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Sjedi 5!   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

:Saint:  

Moram još nešto dodati.
Za prisustvo oca na porodu nije nužno potrebno proći tečaj (dobije se potpis ako tražite), ali ukoliko je u pitanju noćna smjena (a ovisi samo o trenutno prisutnom osoblju koliko ima volje pustiti tatu) taj potpis o prisustvu daje "dodatne bodove" kod njih da puste i njega.

----------


## bubamarka

> Moram još nešto dodati.
> Za prisustvo oca na porodu nije nužno potrebno proći tečaj (dobije se potpis ako tražite), ali ukoliko je u pitanju noćna smjena (a ovisi samo o trenutno prisutnom osoblju koliko ima volje pustiti tatu) taj potpis o prisustvu daje "dodatne bodove" kod njih da puste i njega.


iz mog iskustva - ni usmeno obećanje dr Štajcera ni njegov potpis, ni tečaj kod Bibe nije baš ništa vrijedio za noćnu smjenu iako su na tečaju rekli da se sve može dogovoriti

Kad sam ja bila na tečaju bio je malo drugačiji raspored predavanja i predavača.
Šteta je što se na prvom predavanju čuju stvari koje bi se trebale čuti na samom počeku trudnoće ( o pretragama i sl.), a ne kad smo  pred porodom.

 I još samo mala digresija; dr Lončar je po meni najsvjetlija točka Karlovačkog rodilišta, nadam se da neće u privatnike  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

Nama nitko ništa nije obećao, čak ni dr. Štajcer. Upravo ovako:



> ovisi samo o trenutno prisutnom osoblju koliko ima volje pustiti tatu


Ni tečaj kod Bibe, ni bolnički tečaj. Ni noću ni danju, nema definitivne garancije. Neki liječnici na to gledaju pozitivno, nekima je to još uvijek iz nekog razloga nepoželjno. Navodno zbog toga da ne bi morali brinuti još o jednom pacijentu kojem je pozlilo  :? Evo od jedne doktorice savjeta za tate: naslonite se na zid, pa ako vam bude zlo, samo ćete skliznuti niz pločice i sjesti na pod   :Smile:  Doznali smo i da tata može tražiti apaurin za sebe na porodu   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Ne vjerujem da tate padaju u nesvijest. To vidimo na filmu.   :Laughing:  
Niti smetaju.
MM je meni držao nogu dok sam ležala na lijevom boku i pokušavala tiskati. A tijekom izgona glavu. On je vidio više nego ja.  :Wink:  
Da ne govorim da su meni najljepše slike mog djeteta baš ove koje smo snimili na porodu (imam i film!).

----------


## ava30

Pozdrav!
Evo da se i ja priključim ovoj temi..
Nisam još rodila,a li sam prvi dio cca 1mj ove trudnoće preležala na odjelu ginekologije u Karlovcu i mogu vam reći da su moja iskustva bila uglavnom lošaaaa   :Sad:  . Čast izuzetcima, ali nekim doktorima od tamo  bi trebalo zabraniti rad s ženama. S druge strane tečaj u Klc bolnici je odličan i doktori i sestre koji ga drže su stvarno na visini zadatka  :Smile:  iako su baš ti doktori ako bi zapali  u njihove ruke na ginekologiji isto tako bili SUPER! Očito su određenu pojedinci oni koji kvare sliku o karlovačkom rodilištu i ginekologiji.Tako da sam sada kako se bliži  porod vrlo, vrlo zbunjena. Ne bih voljela kada bi mi dr.R ( kojeg je već jedna žena s foruma opisala da joj je bio na porodu) bude na porodu ni za živu glavu. A na to nikako ne možeš utjecati, ko zna tko će te dopasti kad bebonja   :Heart:  odluči izaći.

----------


## pupy_23

Evo jedne priče iz Karlovca...
http://trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic....571594#p571594

----------


## Matilda

Mda,  :/ 
to je priča prije 7 godina.

Ja i dalje tvrdim. Educirana trudnica. Dobro pripremljena, bez dramatiziranja. Ja da sam na njenom mjestu bila, sigurno se ne bih dala mrcvariti toliko dana.  8)

----------


## Honey

> Ne vjerujem da tate padaju u nesvijest. To vidimo na filmu.


Naš tata je zakon! Sve je stoički podnio (opet)  :Smile: 

Ali mojoj primalji je ovaj put pozlilo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nicols

Živijo ja!   :Laughing:  

Evo, samo da nadodam jednu informaciju u svezi KA rodilišta i u svezi prisustva tata na porodu. Jednom prilikom sam razgovarao telefonom sa dr. Štajcerom i on kaže ovako: "Poslije podne i po noći, dežurni doktor je jedina osoba koja odlučuje o tome. I točka. Nema veze jel privatno poznate nekoga ili ste bili na bilo kakvom tečaju ili bilo što... Ako dežurni odluči da tata nemože na porod, ta odluka se mora poštovati."... Neki doktori odbijaju prisustvo tata cijelu noć, neki ovisno o gužvama, ovisno o eventualnim zaraznim bolestima ili ovisno o vlastitom raspoloženju. Lijepa riječ (skoro) uvijek pomaže!

----------


## Zrina

> "Poslije podne i po noći, dežurni doktor je jedina osoba koja odlučuje o tome. I točka.


Meni sad jedna stvar baš nije jasna: zar ne bi trebalo to biti uređeno na nivou samog rodilišta,a ne dežurnog doktora? Znači, ako je tako dogovoreno, da se treba položiti tečaj ili što već i da tata smije biti na porodu bez da treba nekome biti "simpatičan". Razumijem u sezoni gripe da imaju kao opravdanje,ali zar je stvarno u redu strepiti u koje doba dana će krenut porod jer tata može lijepo ostat pred vratima, sa završenim tečajem jer je dežurni odlučio da ne može?!

----------


## Felix

puno toga, nazalost, u nasim rodilistima nije uredjeno pravilnikom. ne postoji cak ni univerzalni pravilnik za skrb tijekom poroda, temeljen na znanstvenim dokazima, nego se praksa mijenja ovisno o rodilistu i doktoru...   :Rolling Eyes:  

negdje se dijete 'mora' roditi unutar 12 sati od pucanja vodenjaka, negdje se ceka i dulje do pocetka indukcije, negdje se smatra da 99% zena mora imati epiziotomiju, negdje se pazi da rezanja bude sto manje... tako da uopce ne cudi to sto prisustvo bliske osobe ovisi o sreci, konstelaciji zvijezda i tome da li je dezurni lijecnik ustao na lijevu ili desnu nogu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nicols

Morate shvatiti da je dežurni doktor odgovoran za cijeli odjel tj. rodilište. Zatim, tate ponekad stvarno prave probleme, ima svakakvih ljudi i svakakvih incidenata. Ima i pripitih i onih koji u trenutku kad se nešto zakomplicira izvade pištolj i prijete. Naravno, istina je da neki doktori pomalo "zloupotrebljavaju" to pravo da odlučuju smiju li tate na porod ili ne - jednostavno ne žele publiku ili su taj dan ustali na lijevu nogu  :Sad:

----------


## Felix

a koliko se to cesto desi?? iskreno, sumnjam da je cesto. smatram da je to cisti prozirni izgovor za nemijenjanje ustaljene prakse koja je med. osoblju laksa (to sto je rodiljama teza nema veze).

zasto onda vani na dragom na zapadu nema nekih problema, a normalno je i ocekivano da ne samo tata nego i mama, sestra, prijateljica... tko vec, dodje i prisustvuje porodu, cak i carskom rezu?

----------


## Zrina

> smatram da je to cisti prozirni izgovor za nemijenjanje ustaljene prakse koja je med. osoblju laksa (to sto je rodiljama teza nema veze).


Svaka čast doktorima,ali ja mislim isto ovako. Jesam za to da rodilje budu informirane, da se pokušaju izboriti za svoja prava kad im ih već nitko ne može garantirati po default-u,ali mislim da za ovo nema opravdanja.
Ići u rodilište sa strepnjom da li ćeš ući unutra sama ili uz podršku nije baš bezazlena stvar kod pripreme za porod.  :/
Nicols, što bi bilo da su tebi rekli da ne možeš biti na porodu?

----------


## Matilda

Moram priznati da je mene malo drmao strah od toga da ne puste MM ako porod krene popodne ili po noći.

Zato sam u planu porođaja boldano napisala da bih htjela da MM bude na porodu u bilo koje doba dana ili noći i napisala razloge zašto. 

Na kraju je bio pomagač. Ne znam tko bi mi močio usta, dodavao flašicu s vodom, držao nogu kad sam tiskala na boku i držao glavu tijekom samog izgona. I prvi put i drugi put. 
MM meni više znači nego doktor. Bila sam sigurnija.
Eto, MM je odgledao dva poroda, vidio je sve, ali zato ga moram držati za ruku kad mu se vadi krv. 

I sama bit tečaja je da dođu i očevi kako bi se upoznali s porođajem, ali i da bi se osoblje upoznalo s očevima, tako da znaju pada li otac u nesvijest (tj. vadi pištolj ili flašu pive :Wink:  ili je dobra podrška u porođaju.

----------


## nicols

> zasto onda vani na dragom na zapadu nema nekih problema, a normalno je i ocekivano da ne samo tata nego i mama, sestra, prijateljica... tko vec, dodje i prisustvuje porodu, cak i carskom rezu?


Mislim da je tu (na žalost) odgovor vrlo jednostavan. Više novaca = viša stručnog osoblja u bolnicama, bolja pripremljenost (educiranost) svih strana, puno manja stopa korupcije ... to se sve može sažeti u dvije rijeći: bolji standard.

----------


## nicols

> Nicols, što bi bilo da su tebi rekli da ne možeš biti na porodu?


Ajoj, ne znam što bi bilo, bio bih jako jadan, nastojao bih upotrijebiti sav svoj šarm i svoje diplomatske sposobnosti da me puste ... a neznam, imam i ja nekih veza i poznanstva u KA rodilištu, ali nisam siguran da li bi se upustio i u taj korak. U svakom slučaju, ne bi mi bilo lako.

Kada sam dopeljao Honey u rodilište u 2 ujutro, jedan tata je taman bio na odlasku, dali su mu robu od njegove žene... Pa sam ga pitao da li zna jel puštaju tate ... on je rekao "nema šanse da te puste nočas unutra", i odjurio kao da ga je netko upiknuo... To me dosta uplašilo, ali me Honey poslije toga zvala i kaže da neće bit problema....

No, isto tako mislim da i žene mogu dosta utjecati na odluku doktora da pusti tatu na porod, valja sve probati! Ja sam i dalje mišljenja da "lijepa riječ otvara sva vrata", može se i mobitelom nazvati i tražiti dežurnog doktora i zamoliti ga da vas pusti u rodilište...

----------


## Matilda

Da MM nisu pustili, ja ne bih ušla u box, a bome ne bih ni van iz rodilišta. Pa nek se porodim tamo na stolcu u čekaonici ispred kancelarije tete Bibe.   :Grin:   :Laughing:  
Ili u autu ispred rodilišta.
Evo, svako malo neka vijest da se djeca rađaju u prijevoznim sredstvima, bez doktora, bez dripa, klistira, brijanja, epizitomije, edpiduralne, samo mama i tata.

----------


## Zrina

> Da MM nisu pustili, ja ne bih ušla u box, a bome ne bih ni van iz rodilišta. Pa nek se porodim tamo na stolcu u čekaonici ispred kancelarije tete Bibe.


Da, ovo bi jedino možda moglo upalit...   :Razz:

----------


## bubamarka

ja ću opet ponoviti (ponavljanjem liječim frustracije s poroda   :Smile:   ) da u mom slučaju "šef je bila dežurna primalja"; doslovno tim riječima mi je odgovorila dežurna doktorica i rekla da ona nema ništa s tim, 

pa je muž išao do dežurnog doktora koji ga je također odbio  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ali su rekli da će ga pustiti u 6 ujutro, i tako je i bilo

----------


## Honey

*bubamarka*,   :Love:  
Meni bi bilo jako teško da se nama to dogodilo.

----------


## Honey

> 3. Jednokratna novčana pomoć za drugo dijete od Županije (3000 kn)
> Iako na zamolbi za novčanu pomoć (dobijete je u rodilištu) piše Vraniczanyjeva 2, zamolbu i sve dokumente predajete u Vraniczanyjevoj 6, 1. kat, soba 10.
> -ispunjena zamolba
> -potvrde o prebivalištu za cve članove obitelji
> -preslike rodnih listova prvog i drugog djeteta
> -preslike osobnih iskaznica roditelja
> -preslika žiro računa ili štedne knjižice roditelja koji podnosi zahtjev (PAZITE! tekući račun ne može!)


Novost je da se ova novčana pomoć sad može primiti i na tekući račun.

----------


## Matilda

:Rolling Eyes:  

A sjetili su se!
Najviše roditelja ima tekući, vrlo malo štednu knjižicu ili žiro. Neki su morali otvarati žiro da bi primili tu naknadu.

----------


## Zrina

Podižem temu da vidim postoje li neke nove informacije iz "našeg" rodilišta.
Ovaj tjedan sam negdje krajičkom uha čula na radiju da se kreće u adaptaciju prostorija rodilišta (kao i dječje kirurgije i još nekog odjela,ali sam zaboravila kojeg   :Rolling Eyes:  ) te da bi radova trebali završiti negdje krajem listopada pa možda bude i nekih inovacija što se tiče opreme (kreveti, stolica za rađanje...), barem se nadam.
Pročitala sam priče od Honey i Matilde (  :Bye:  ) i čini mi se da pomaka stvarno ima pa me zanima da li su se te promjene mogle vidjeti upravo zbog donesenog plana poroda ili je i inače situacija bolja?
Sad sam u 24. tjednu i najviše me muči odabir rodilišta tj. porod pa pokušavam skupiti čim više informacija.

----------


## bobaibeba

Meni se nikako ne da napisati priču ali moj porod u Ka rodilištu je bio super.Nisam imala plan ni muža sa sobom,ali mi je bila mlada doktorica L. i zbog nje je sve ispalo super.Doduše,ona i ja se znamo od djetinjstva,zajedno smo odrasle,ali ona je sa svima isto takva.
U rodilište sam došla u podne,trudove sam imala od 3ujutro,rodila sam u 16 i 50.
Prvo sam se šetala tamo po hodnicima 2,3 sata dok se nisam otvorila,onda sam tražila da malo ležim jer su me noge bolile od šetanja (jer sam i doma bila cijelo jutro na nogama),onda su se trudovi pojačali,pa me doktorica digla i natjerala da se u trudu naslonim na krevet i vrtim kukovima jer se beba nije baš spuštala(a i kako će dok lijena mama leži   :Rolling Eyes:  ).Tak su prošla 3 truda,onda sam otišla piškit na WC ,vratila se,odvrtila još 2 truda tako i onda više nisam mogla stajat kako mi je bio jak pritisak dolje,pa sam tražila da se legnem,tu je došao još jedan trud,pa sljedeći kad sam osjetila da mi je beba skroz dolje,pa sam počela vikati a oni meni da neka samo dišem da ne tiskam da to još nije to.Ali kad je babica pogledala viknula je :"Pa beba je već tu!" i počele su brzo rasklapati stol za izgon,podigle su tek jednu ručku za koju sam se uhvatila i kod sljedećeg truda istisnula Tonku na pola,glava joj je bila vani,sve sam osjetila,jedva je doktorica digla i drugu ručku koju sam hvatala po zraku i kad sam se uhvatila za obje stisnula sam i Tonka je bila vani!I onda na prsa,grijala se na meni desetak minuta,onda su ju tek malo oprali i opet je vratili k meni i nismo se više razdvajale!
E,sad,babica me htjela rezati a doktorica ne,ali je svejedno babica počela vaditi nož ili kaj već iz zaštitnog papira da me reže ali nije stigla tako da sam prošla super.Ali,ona nije slušala doktoricu nego se ona postavila iznad nje kad su raspravljale jer me treba rezat.Dakle,od rezanja me spasilo jedino kaj sam tak brzo rodila.
I mogu reći da ni ne znam da sam rodila,mogla sam se dići i istuširati čim sam došla u sobu (kad sam prvi put rađala digla sam se tek nakon više od 12 sati nakon poroda).
I super je rooming in ali ako bebe vode na sunčanje onda im daju bocu ako se plaču ako baš ne naglasite da ne daju.
To je sad kaj sam se sjetila.Još ću dodati nešto ako se sjetim.

----------


## Honey

Istina je da se odjel "babinjača" preuređuje. Čula sam da će u svakoj sobi biti kadica i mjesto za prematanje. Farbaju se zidovi i svašta se još radi i sve je razrondano trenutno. Za dva mjeseca bi trebalo biti gotovo. Dr. S. navija da se uredi sobica gdje će tate moći doći u posjete mami i bebi.

----------


## Pepita

> Istina je da se odjel "babinjača" preuređuje. Čula sam da će u svakoj sobi biti kadica i mjesto za prematanje. Farbaju se zidovi i svašta se još radi i sve je razrondano trenutno. Za dva mjeseca bi trebalo biti gotovo. Dr. S. navija da se uredi sobica gdje će tate moći doći u posjete mami i bebi.


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

> Dr. S. navija da se uredi sobica gdje će tate moći doći u posjete mami i bebi.


Evo navijamo i mi!

Ono na vratima, preko zavjese, na propuhu, u onom mraku i tvrde klupe. Pa se ti sjedni s epi. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bobaibeba

Da,to bi bilo super,ovako je katastrofa iznosit bebu na 3 sekunde na onaj prozorčić kao da tata nešto uspije vidjet koliko je brzo vrate natrag.

----------


## Zrina

Bobaibeba hvala na detaljnoj priči, stanje zvuči sasvim solidno. Makar je očito još uvijek najpametnije što duže ostati pred vratima pa "uletit" samo na finiš.   :Grin:  
Još da se riješe te rutinske epi.... gdje bi nam kraj bio.   :Razz:

----------


## bobaibeba

Pa,da kad doktorica nije mogla uvjeriti babicu da ne treba epiziotomija onda ne znam kako bih je ja uvjerila,jedino tak kaj sam stvarno jako stisnula pa je Tonkica "izletila" prebrzo za babicu,tako da je ova skomentirala samo :"A koja snaga!"

----------


## ivory

Kod nas je bilo obrnuto: primalja je rekla da me nebi ni rezala da je ona bila sama, ali je dr. M recnula, ali samo "malo". 
Meni je porod ostao u prekrasnom sječanju i svi su bili izuzetno ljubazni i susretljivi. Prohodala sam svoje trudove i legla u box sasvim otvorena i nakon prokidanja vodenjaka rodila sam u roku sat vremena (bez dripa). 
Doriana sam dobila odmah na prsa, a dojila sam ga i dok je bio na sunčanju (iako sam vidjela listu sa rasporedom hranjenja umjetnom hranom na njegovom inkubatoru   :Evil or Very Mad:   i znam da su mu i oni davali, ali su mi ureno tupili da nisu).
MM-a nisam uspjela nazvati da dođe na porod, jer je sve bilo i pre brzo,a dok sam odrađivala trudove najbolje sam se osječala sama.

----------


## iglica

Možda pitanje ne spada pod ovu temu, ali svejdeno ću pitati, hahaha: u čemu ste nosili bebicu doma iz rodilišta. Dopušta li karlovačko rodilište da se beba nosi doma u AS (mislim da ju zovu jaje, mislim na onu koja se može montirati i na kolica). Ako ne dopušaju, u čemu da nosim bebu doma (nećemo kupovati ravnu košaru koja se montira na kolica).

----------


## mamma Juanita

iglice, nema ti što rodilište ne dopuštati da bebu izneseš u AS, dapače, po zakonu bi je obavezno tako trebala voziti, od rođenja.
u nekim zapadnim zemljama čak inzistiraju da nema otpusta iz rodilišta ako dijete ide kući autom a nema odgovarajuću AS.
vidi više ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ci+rodili%9Ata

----------


## Honey

*iglica*, u autosjedalici, normalno  :D 

Ti nosiš svoju bebu doma, ti si odgovorna za njenu sigurnost.

----------


## Matilda

Potpisujem curke.
Voziš li dijete na rukama, ne samo da kršiš zakon, već dovodiš svoje tek rođeno dijete u opasnost. I to životnu opasnost. 
Matildu sam iznijela u AS (prije 6 godina). Jan je bio na rukama i stavila sam ga u AS koja je već bila učvršćena u autu. I mislim da karlovačko rodilište nikad nije prigovorilo za izlazak iz rodilišta u AS (no, niti upozorava roditelje koji nose svoju djecu u onim jastucima, to odmah znaš da ga sigurno neće staviti u AS).

----------


## iglica

:Smile:  Hvala cure.

----------


## Matilda

Karlovačko rodilište je već mjesecima u renoviranju. Još malo pa gotovo. 

Slike

Po slikama izgleda fenomenalno. Ne mogu ga prepoznati. I sviđaju mi se novosti.
Inače se bebe nisu odvajale od majki, osim kupanja i cijepljenja, pregledavale i prematale su se u sobi. Sad će sve biti u sobi, uz majku. 
Ono što je najvažnije, kupaonice, čiste i lijepe. Na ženama koje ih koriste je da tako i ostane.
Nema više one zavjese, propuha na vratima i gledanje beba u mraku, sjedenja na drvenim klupama.
Uz ovo namodernije i najljepše, osim novih stolova, bilo bi dobro da se nabavio i stolčić za porode (ili kada). Onda će stvarno biti najmodernije.  :Smile: 
PS: dođe mi da rodim i treće dijete  :Grin:

----------


## luci07

Ajme, stvarno izgleda super! A kad bi zbilja uveli stolčić i kadu, uštedili bi mi put do rijeke sa sljedećim bebačem.  :Smile:  Mislim, jednog dana.  :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Jupi  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret

Baš mi je drago, no super uređeni prostori sami po sebi ne čine i super rodilište, nadam se da će poraditi i na edukaciji osoblja i da će nam Ka rodilište moći parirati Rijeci i Varaždinu.

----------


## Honey

Ja samo da dam glas za stolčić   :Grin:

----------


## bubamarka

da sam znala, bila bi se malo strpila s drugim,

al možda sad nagovori muža na treće dijete  :Grin:

----------


## Honey

*bubamarka*, ne moram ja njega nagovarati, baš je obrnuto   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

> da sam znala, bila bi se malo strpila s drugim,
> 
> al možda sad nagovori muža na treće dijete


Curke, nećemo na treće dok ne nabave stolčić.   :Grin:  
Žele li povećati natalitet županije, uvjet: stolčić. 
Mene fakat interesira kakav je osjećaj rađati na stolčiću. Ja kad sam se ustala i kleknula, skroz drugi feeling, puuuuno, puuuuno lakše. Sila teža čini svoje.   :Wink:  I manje me bolilo.

----------


## iglica

Ja ću upasti u vašu raspravu kao padobranac  :Embarassed: ,valjda pišem na dobrom mjestu. Kako mi se primiče termin i malo me drži panika od spremanja torbe za rodilište, htjela sam vas koje ste prošle karlovačko rodilište pitati  što zapravo ponijeti i koliko toga treba.
 Jučer su mi rekli da trebam, između ostaloga,  uzeti cijeli paket pampersica jer oni u bolnici nemaju! Ne znam jel to samo priča ili je to iskustvo. 
Ako ima još takvih cakica molim vas podijeliti ih sa mnom   :Smile:  .
Meni je ovo prva trudnoća, pokušavam se informirati, ali nekako uvijek se isprepadam, poroda se bojim toliko da se počnem tresti kad se sjetim  da me čeka. Pa da barem torbu spremim kako se spada.  :Laughing:  
Hvala

----------


## Zrina

Iglica evo baš imaš sreće: danas je glavna sestra za bebe na tečaju upravo spominjala te Pampersice. Rekla je da se može dogoditi da će trebati ako će beba morati u inkubator,a inače se povijaju u platnene pa ne trebaju. Tako na kraju bude da ako tebi,tj. tvojoj bebi neće trebati-možeš ih donirati rodilištu jer njima uvijek trebaju.   :Rolling Eyes:  Ali nikako ne treba cijeli paket- rekla je do 10 komada.
Inače od stvari za mame su spominjali pribor za osobnu higijenu, ručnici, papuče i kućnu haljinu,a spavačice su njihove. Izdajalicu kao isto ne unaprijed kupovati. Što manja torba to bolje jer se kao ne drže strogo rasporeda posjeta pa ti uvijek može netko donest ono što zafali. Za rađaonu može kakva čokoladica i voda. Ako se još nečeg sjetim-napišem.   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

Potvrđujem ovo što je Zrina napisala. Meni su Pampe trebale samo kad je Jan bio na fototerapiji zbog žutice. Ostale dane u tetra platnene pelene.
Na porodu imala sam malu flašicu vode. I svakako si ponesi papuče s kojima možeš pod tuš.

----------


## iglica

Hvala ženske. 
Ja nisam uspjela upasti na tečaj ovaj mjesec, pa me to očekuje tek u prvom mjesecu (nadam se da neću prije roditi,  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## zvdanijela

Da li je vaše novo rodilište već u funkciji? Kakva su su iskustva? Ovakvih vijesti bi trebalo biti više! :D

----------


## Honey

Nije još, ali svaki čas se očekuje otvorenje.

----------


## ane nane

sto se tice tecaja ja i mm nikako da stignemo jer preuredujemo kucu a trebam roditi krajem siječnja. Planiramo svakako krenuti početkom siječnja pa se nadam da će biti još kandidata.

Pošto je prvi nova godina jel zna netko kad bi mogao onda počet tečaj?

----------


## Matilda

Onda će ti početi od 5.1.

Napisala sam negdje gore broj telefona za prijave.

----------


## iglica

Tečaj u prvom mjesecu počinje 12.1. 2009.  u 17:30. Prijavih se i kako napisah gore, nadam se da neću roditi prije toga,   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

iglice, ti odmah s tečaja u rađaonicu.   :Laughing:

----------


## iglica

Baš tako,  hahahahahaha.  :Grin:  
Imala bih jedno pitanjce(opet!): postoji li mogućnost dogovora carskog reza u karlovačkom rodilištu? 
Naime, mene je toliko strah poroda da ponekad mislim da nisam normalna (žena sam, trudna sa svojom dugo očekivanom bebicom, ali kad se ja sjetim pričao bolovima, dripovima i svim ostalim stvarima bez imalo pretjerivanja padam u nesvjest).
Kod menstruacija znala sam čim bi se primaknuo datum u mjesecu kad ona stiže popiti svaki dan ujutro neofen da me slučajno ne zaboli na poslu jer ja te bolove nisam mogl izdržati. Jednom sam pala u nesvjest od menstrualnih bolova, doista bilo je to u srednjoj školi, ali opet...
 Zbog toga nisam sigurna da ću ja uspjeti podnijeti porod i mislim da bi mi bilo idealno da odem na carski ako postoji ta mogućnost.

----------


## Matilda

iglice, moraš onda porazgovarati sa mnom.
Bolne menstruacije, gubljenje svijesti, povraćanje, dva puta na hitnoj.
I mislila sam si, ajme meni, ako ovo ovako boli, kako ću ja roditi.

No, kad sam išla rađati nisam uopće mislila na bol. Imala sam samo pozitivne misli i strašnu želju da svoju djecu konačno primim u ruke. 
Boli, ali sve je u tome kako shvaćaš tu bol, kao saveznika ili neprijatelja. Trudovi bole, ali trudovi ti pomažu, kazuju ti u kojoj si fazi, što trebaš raditi, pomažu bebici da se rodi.
Što te više strah, to više boli.

----------


## Matilda

> Nije još, ali svaki čas se očekuje otvorenje.


I danas je bilo službeno otvorenje.

----------


## silkica

Skupljam informacije,pa me interesuje šta ima novo?Kakvi su utisci?

----------


## bobaibeba

Iglice,ja sam padala u nesvjest kod zubara,i još uvijekmi se to događa,ali sam oba puta rodila pri punoj svijesti   :Grin:  Ne znam,to je nešto drugačije,neopisivo,valjda i hormoni odigraju svoje.
Ako već nisi rodila punosreće ti želim i što prirodniji i brži porod!  :Heart:

----------


## call me mommy

> Skupljam informacije,pa me interesuje šta ima novo?Kakvi su utisci?


dio koji sam ja uspjela viditi kad sam isla po svoje malo kumce  je svrsen,dvije trudnice su u sobi, sa bebama, sa novim space krevetima, sa plazma telkama, a neke cak i sa svojim sanitarnim cvorem.

to je sto sam cula.

a na kraju tecaja idemo u obilazak rodilista a i jos malo pa i sam idem tam tako da cu onda zmati info iz prve ruke!   :Grin:

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

DRAGE MAME (TRUDNICE)! 

TRUDNA SAM 35 TJEDANA I NESTRPLJIVO ČEKAM SVOG BEBAČA IAKO ME JAAAAAKO STRAH PORODA - PRVA TRUDNOĆA! 

RODIT ĆU U KARLOVCU I SUPER MI JE ŠTO JE RODILIŠTE PREKRASNO, SVE JE NOVO, MA ODLIČNO! 

TRUDNOĆU MI VODI IGOR LONČAR I ZANIMA ME MOGU LI GA TRAŽITI DA MI BUDE NA PORODU? (PRIJE PAR DANA JE PORODIO SVOJU PACIJENTICU?) 


ŠTO PONIJETI U PREDRAĐAONU? 

HVALA PUNO!!  :D

----------


## Matilda

> TRUDNOĆU MI VODI IGOR LONČAR I ZANIMA ME MOGU LI GA TRAŽITI DA MI BUDE NA PORODU? (PRIJE PAR DANA JE PORODIO SVOJU PACIJENTICU?)


To ćeš pitati osobno njega.




> ŠTO PONIJETI U PREDRAĐAONU?


Možda i ne budeš u predrađaonici.  :Wink:  Možda budeš još kod kuće.

Nisam bila u predrađaonici. Hodala sam hodnikom.

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

Hvala, Matilda!

Pitam za predrađaonu zato šta neke žene imaju cijeli spisak šta im treba za u "veliku" torbu, a šta za "malu" za predrađaonu?   :Smile:  
Ne da mi se sve stvari potrpati u veliku torbu ako će mi  nešto od toga trebati u predrađaoni, a veelika torba neće moći biti samnom!  :Smile:  jaooo, kako kompliciram  :Smile:  hehehehehhe

----------


## Honey

Meni nije trebalo ništa u predrađaoni, jedino mobitel da javim mužu kad da dođe  :Smile:  Isto sam hodala dok sam mogla, a prije odlaska u box se pokrila po glavi plahtom i disala. Tako mi je najviše pasalo  :Smile:  Plahtu imaju tamo, nisam si ju donijela   :Grin:  
Mislim da još imaju pilates loptu, pa probaj i malo hopsati da si olakšaš trudove i pomogneš spuštanje bebe.

I dobrodošla na forum   :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

Što se velike torbe tiče, ona je išla sa mnom od predrađaone, do boxa i na kraju u sobu. Cijelo vrijeme je bila sa mnom.

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

Hej, puno si mi pomogla!! :D  Znači, velika torba će svuda samnom? jupiiii :D 

a bebač mi je toliko nisko da niže ne može biti - pa se stoga nadam da bi mogao brzo van  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

A čuj, u predrađaonu sigurno ide s tobom. Gdje bi inače bila? A kad odeš u box, sasvim ti je svejedno di je nekakva tamo torbetina  :Grin: 

Samo hrabro i veselo, još malo i konačno ćeš vidjeti svog bebača    :Heart:

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

:Smile:   ma ja bi ponijela sa sobom i 15 torbi - samo da mi nešto ne prifali  :Smile:  

u Zagrebu ti veliku torbu daju tek kad rodiš i dođeš u sobu - do tada imaš malu torbu pa zato pitam..  :Smile:  

inače sam iz Karlovca, ali već dulje vrijeme živim u Zagrebu i rodit ću u ka pošto je ovdje u bolnocama opći kaos i nehigijenski uvjeti za poludit.. tako da sam upućena kako to izgleda ovdje u bolnicama, ali ne i kako je ka  :Smile:  

DA - JOŠ MALO PA ĆE DOĆI MOJ SINČIĆ, JEDVA ČEKAM!! :D 

a ti? imaš dečka, curicu?

----------


## call me mommy

poz patricija, nas dve se vidimo onda, ja sam 34 tj, i isto imam sincica.

i dobrodosla.  :D

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

hej,  call me mommy!

da, mogle bi se i vidjeti ako budemo rađale u terminu - kaže doktor da ako da ću ranije pošto nisko nosim, no to su govorili mnogima, pa  su na kraju prenijele.

je li ti to prvi bebač?  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

je, je,prvi  bebac.

meni je termin 8.5. i nemrem docekat vise.

----------


## kailash

Razumijem da ste nestrpljive i razgovorljive, ali molim vas da ćakulice budu na pp, a da se ovdje usmjerimo na pričanje o rodilištu koje može svima dati korisne informacije. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

u petak imamo obilazak rodilista sa tecajem, zivo me  zanima kako to izgleda, pa se javim sa info. 8)

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

super, javi se !! :D 

 :D

----------


## call me mommy

ah,,, evo ovako...

dobili smo zastitna odjelca, koja dobiju i tate ukolko idu na porod, + savjet da se lagano obuku jer je tamo strasno toplo.

vidjele smo sobu gdje cure leze prikopcane na CTG, neke, a druge valjda cekaju.

nejveci sok mi je  bio onaj stol za brijanje i klizmu, sva sam se preznojila kad sam ga vidila,taj je valjda stariji i od moje bake, ali dobro sluzi svrhu a i tamo se ne zadrzavas dugo.  

trece je bila radaona, odnosno boksevi. moram priznat da mi se svidjelo , kolko ti se to moze sviditi, kreveti su stvarno extra, podizu se nasloni, mozes traziti masazu da ti ukljuce, postavljeni su i zvucnici i to mozes traziti, da ti puste muziku, a imaju i jednu pilates loptu, a i tatice dobiju stolicu za prisjesti malo, da nam se ne umore.

poslje smo obisle sobe, 2 su kreveta , uz krevet odmah mali "kavezic" za bebicu i lijepi samsung televizori na zidu,hehe. neke imaju i svoj sanitarni cvor, no ova nije koju smo mi gledali.

poslje je bio razgovor sa dr štajcerom. on kaze ovak; nema plana poroda, nema presjecanja pupcane vrpce nakon prestanka pulsiranja, ima uzimanja maticnih stanica za obiteljsku bazu, a uskoro i za donacije, rade spinalnu, a uskoro i epiduralnu,nisu kruti sto se tice dolazenja tata po noci, da ih se zamoliti, i mislim da je to to. dr. jako podrzava dolazenje muzeva na porod.

osoblje koje smo susretali na obilazku je bilo ugodno i susretljivo, od sestri do sefa,bilo je nekako ugodno i smireno,osim stola za klizmu.   :Rolling Eyes:  

tako, sad mi je lakse kada znam kamo idem, kako idem, sto me ceka, bar donekle.  strah cu pokusati ostaviti van bolnice.

----------


## Zrina

> poslje je bio razgovor sa dr štajcerom. on kaze ovak; nema plana poroda, nema presjecanja pupcane vrpce nakon prestanka pulsiranja


Da li je ovo obrazložio zašto ne može? Meni je ostavio ok dojam na tečaju pa me sad malo čudi tako kruti stav.

----------


## call me mommy

nikakav konkretan odgovor, sto se tice plana poroda, u stilu;ja idem u banku njima reci kakav ce mi oni kredit dati.

sto se tice vrpce, ona ne pulsira ?? i za time nema potrebe jer dijete cime zaplace i udahne stvori svoj vlastiti krvotok,pa nema potreba za krvlju iz posteljice. ?

cini mi se da se jos uvijek dosta stvari smatra najobicnijim pomodarstvom.

----------


## Zrina

A dobro, barem su sobe lijepe...  :/ 
Neke stvari su se u zadnjih par godina stvarno drastično promijenile, barem prema novijim iskustvima iz rodilišta, ali trebat će još vremena da se rodilje prestanu tretirati kao da nemaju baš oko ničeg pravo glasa.

----------


## call me mommy

mislim da se tu trebaju i rodilje poceti mjenjati.

ja sam cekala 2 mj da bi se nas 9 skupilo za tecaj   :Rolling Eyes:  , puno cura ni nezna kaj moze traziti,zasto se ne educiraju neznam.

ok,mozda netko nema para za tecaj , ali sigurno   necu dozvoliti da se netko prema meni ponasa ko prema stoci,a dosta njih je i samo krivo za to. 

ovaj tecaj i sami taj obilazak rodilista ,,cista petica!!!

i da je duplo skuplji isla bi, i ako budem opet trudna ici cu.

----------


## Matilda

Prvo se moram nasmijati  :Laughing: 
Opet čudne izjave koje zbunjuju trudnice.
Vrlo baby i mother friendly.  :Wink: 




> A dobro, barem su sobe lijepe...  :/


Izgled uvijek može prevariti.  :Wink:  Lijepo jest, ugodnije se osjećaš, ali su bitnije druge stvari koje će ti dati osjećaj da si zadovoljna svojim porođajem i bolničkim tretmanom.




> Neke stvari su se u zadnjih par godina stvarno drastično promijenile, barem prema novijim iskustvima iz rodilišta, ali trebat će još vremena da se rodilje prestanu tretirati kao da nemaju baš oko ničeg pravo glasa.


Pa o ženi ovisi hoće li biti tretirana bez prava glasa ili će se znati izboriti za sebe. U bilo kojem rodilištu. 




> sto se tice plana poroda, u stilu;ja idem u banku njima reci kakav ce mi oni kredit dati.


Opet usporedbe!  :Rolling Eyes:  Ovaj put je izostavljena prosvjeta.  :Laughing:  




> sto se tice vrpce, ona ne pulsira ?? i za time nema potrebe jer dijete cime zaplace i udahne stvori svoj vlastiti krvotok,pa nema potreba za krvlju iz posteljice. ?


Što i to nije znanstveno dokazano?! Onda su neki svjetski porodničari u velikoj zabludi. 




> cini mi se da se jos uvijek dosta stvari smatra najobicnijim pomodarstvom.


Pomodarsvo su Samsung plazme, a ne porod na stolčiću, u vodi, izbjegavanje epiziotomije, kasnije presijecanje pupkovine i kontakt koža na kožu.


A sad idem van u šetnju sa svojim sinom koji je rođen bez dripa i epiduralne, čija je mama pila vodu tijekom trudova (ups! to se ne smije! :No-no:  :Grin: 
koji je neopran, krvav, pun verniksa, još uvijek povezan pupčanom vrpcom dočekan na majčine grudi.  :Razz:

----------


## Matilda

call me mommy, samo se ti opusti, napravi plan poroda, napiši ono što želiš, a hoće li biti baš po planu ili ćeš se morati prilagođavati, ovisi o tvom djetetu i tebi, tj. tvome tijelu, a ne liječnicima.
I mislim da nećeš imati problema u ostvarivanju svog plana, da je većina liječika i primalja u rodilištu fleksibilna i s ok pristupom (jedino ako im se sada nakon ovoga ne dopusti više ništa, neg šibaj na drip i da to riješimo u dva-tri sata).

----------


## call me mommy

ma da, ja cu sebi napraviti svoj plan i napisati svoje zelje i uvaliti odmah tamo sa dokumentacijom pa APP, ako prode prode,nemam kaj izgubiti, a mogu samo olaksati buducim majkama.

----------


## PATRICIJA 11

Call me mommy,

ovo su super vijesti! :D 
Tako mi je sada lakše!  :Smile:  

hvala što si to podijelila s nama!!

----------


## ivory

Ček, ček... Jesam ja dobro shvatila da se tečaj plaća? Koliko se ja sječam, prije je bio besplatan... Ili se varam?
Ja sam prvo rodila 2007 i po ovim pričama imam osječaj da je samo estetski bolje i ljepše, iako su moja iskustva jako pozitivna i svoj prvi porod pamtim samo po dobrome. 
Meni je najvažnija bila moja pozitiva u glavi i sigurnost u sebe, a sve drugo se nekako posložilo   :Smile:

----------


## Zrina

Tečaj u bolnici se nije plaćao prije 4 mjeseca.

----------


## Matilda

Tečaj u rodilištu je besplatan, a onaj u gradu se plaća.

----------


## ivory

Jučer je u Karlovačkom rodilištu bila Unicefova komisija. Čak nisu otpuštali rodilje sa bebama iz bolnice. Baš me zanima jesu li ponovno dobili status Bolnica prijatelj djece. 
*Matilda* imaš li kakvih saznanja?

----------


## Matilda

> *Matilda* imaš li kakvih saznanja?


Budite strpljivi.  :Wink:

----------


## call me mommy

same pohvale !!!

od doktora do cistacica, cista petica!!

----------


## luci07

:D

----------


## ivory

Pročitala sam u jednom od prethodnih postova da se i u našem rodilištu može dati krv iz pupkovine   :Smile:  
Ima li netko podrobnijih informacija o tome?
Koliko ranije bi trebalo dogovoriti pojedinosti oko donacije i kakva je procedura?

----------


## Matilda

> ivory prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Matilda* imaš li kakvih saznanja?
> 
> 
> Budite strpljivi.


Karlovačko rodilište je opet prijatelj djece.
Čestitamo! :D

Prenosim vijest s Mrežnice.

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...rijatelj-djece




> Karlovačko rodilište opet prijatelj djece
> objavljeno 15.6.2009. u 16,25
> 
> KARLOVAC - Karlovačko rodilište ponovo je 'rodilište – prijatelj djece'.
> Ovaj prestižni naziv, koji ima 14 hrvatskih rodilišta, znači da je karlovačko ispunilo svih 10 traženih kriterija, a među njima i promicanje dojenja te omogućavanje novorođenčadi da uz majke budu 24 sata na dan.
> 
> Plaketu je danas voditelju Službe za ženske bolesti i porode dr. Željku Štajceru predao koordinator UNICEF-ova projekta 'Rodilišta – prijatelji djece' prof. Josip Grgurić, podsjetivši da je Rodilište ovu titulu prvi put dobilo 1996. Sada je svoj status obnovilo, takav bi naziv uskoro trebao dobiti i dječji odjel, a i Karlovac je 'Grad – prijatelj djece'. 
> - Prenatalni dio, trudnoća i dojenje, nije dovoljno u žiži našeg interesa, puno toga treba napraviti. Drugi dio je kada majka i dijete dolaze u svoju kuću, nakon rodilišta, kada treba velika potpora patronažne službe, ali i primarne zdravstvene zaštite koja nedovoljno čini u promicanju dojenja. Deklarativno: svi smo za dojenje, ali u praktičnom pogledu, zapravo, nedovoljno činimo. Onaj tko zaista puno čini je upravo rodilište i zato mu dajemo priznanje - naglasio je Grgurić.
> 
> ...

----------


## ivory

Upravo pročitala  :D 
Već se veselim porodu, iako znam da u praksi baš i nije sve tako ružičasto kao što navode u članku. 
U svakom slučaju čestitam osoblju, a i karlovačkim Rodama koje su se zalagale da naše rodilište opet dobije status prijatelja djece.

----------


## Matilda

BFHI ili Bolnica-prijatelj djece je titula koja se dobije kad se ispuni 10 koraka do uspješnog dojenja (ili barem 80%). Karlovačko rodilište ispunilo je sve korake.

Osoblje mora biti educirano o dojenju, pomoći majci oko dojenja, ne hraniti dijete formulom (osim ako je medicinski opravdano), ne davati dude i bočice, usmjeriti majku na grupu za potporu dojenju nakon izlaska iz rodilišta itd. 
Dakle, titula je vezana uz dojenje i skrb o majci i djetetu nakon poroda (ako ne računamo edukaciju trudnica o dojenju). 
Načini poroda, pristup porodu, prirodni porod i sl. nemaju baš veze s tom titulom, jedino što moraju omogućiti prvi podoj još u rađaonici unutar pola sata od poroda.

----------


## luci07

Bravo za rodilište! :D

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav, karlovcanke
evo, spremam se rodit za nekih mjesec dana pa me zanima dali je koja skoro rađala u klcu i kako to sve izgleda u praksi.
prosla sam njihov tecaj i moram priznati da mi sve to krasno zvuci ali me dosta poznanica odgovara od klca. one su rodile pred koju godinu pa me zanima kako je to danas.

----------


## Huanita

Prvog sina sam rodila prije 8 godina prirodno, a drugog u lipnju ove godine na carski rez.
I prvi i drugi put mi je porod i boravak u bolnici bio ugodan i rado se sjećam tih trenutaka.

Budući da sam znala da ću roditi carskim rezom (zbog bebe koja se okrenula na noge u zadnjem mjesecu), pokušala sam se na to pripremiti psihički. Nije mi išlo i u bolnicu sam na dogovoreni dan došla prilično u strahu.

Svo osoblje bolnice bilo je vrlo drago i rekla sam im za svoj strah. Bili su divni. 
Bojala sam se boli dok mi stavljaju kateter. Dr. Lončar me zabavljala pričama i pitala me o mom poslu dok su sestre radile svoj posao. Sve je bilo gotovo u trenu, a ja nisam gotovo ni osjetila. Cijeli dan prije CR su dolazile u moju sobu, kratko porazgovarale, pitale kako sam. Nema žurbe, nema nervoze. Kao da suosjećaju sa mnom i osjećaju moje strahove.
Sam CR je prošao odlično. Čak su mi nakon vađenja bebe, pregledali maternicu  i izvadili miom za koji nisam ni znala da ga imam.

BOravak u bolnici je izuzetno lijep. Beba me dočekala u sobi kad sam se probudila. Nema ljepšeg trenutka nakon buđenja, a dijete s tobom. Držale su me u sobi odmah prekoputa sestrinske sobe. Imala sam kraj sebe gumb za pozvati sestre. Prvi dan su vrata bila stalno otvorena i redovito su prolazile i povirile s osmjehom. Redovito su nas (mene i cimericu koja je isto imala CR) dolazile oprati, presvući. Donosile su nam čaj, čiste spavaćice, presvlačile bebe. Čim bi dijete zaplakalo, netko od njih bi se stvorio kraj naših kreveta.
Prvo ustajanje iz kreveta nakon CR je teško, sporo i za tih nekoliko metara do umivaonika u sobi, treba ti više od pola sata. Sestre nisu bile ni nervozne, niti su nas požurivale.

Griješe one koje te odgovaraju od naše bolnice. Uređenost soba je na vrlo visokoj razini. Bebe ne izlaze iz sobe od trenutka kada ih unesu nakon poroda pa do predzadnjeg dana kada ih kratko odnesu da im izmjere sluh. U svakoj sobi je plazma sa 4 programa za gledanje i edukativnim filmom o bebama i mamama.

Iako ovoga puta nisam rodila prirodnim putem, znam da se pristup dosta promijenio. Trudnice kojima je porod počeo, ne moraju ležati u boksevima, vezane za CTG. Štoviše, potiče ih se da šeću. Tek pred kraj ih odvedu u boks gdje su stolovi "svemirski", ugodni, s masažom za leđa kada trudovi bole. (Zato mi je još više bilo žao što nisam prirodno rodila.)

Iz bolnice sam otišla 5. dan od CR, hodajući uspravno i nasmijana. 
Budući da sam napunila 38. godina pre dnekoliko dana, bilo mi je žao što nisam mogla reći na odlasku: "Hvala, vidimo se opet!!!"

Ili možda jesam?   :Laughing:

----------


## Žabica

Zna li netko kad je trudnički tečaj u bolnici?
Drago mi je da netko ima lijepo iskustvo :D , uglavnom do sada nisam slušala lijepe priče.

----------


## Matilda

Ne znam je li se što mijenjalo, mislim da nije, trudnički tečaj u bolnici je uvijek prvi tjedan u mjesecu. Prijave su tjedan-dva prije.

Sve podatke imaš ovdje http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=146&Show=1645

----------


## ANA100

hvala huanita, drago mi je da si imala pozitivno iskustvo.
žabice, tečaj ti je svaki prvi tjedan u mjesecu, moraš nazvati da se predbilježiš pa ce ti sve reci.
mi smo ušli u 36. tjedan i nervoza je sve veca.

----------


## Žabica

Curke hvala vam za info  :Love:

----------


## Žabica

> hvala huanita, drago mi je da si imala pozitivno iskustvo.
> žabice, tečaj ti je svaki prvi tjedan u mjesecu, moraš nazvati da se predbilježiš pa ce ti sve reci.
> mi smo ušli u 36. tjedan i nervoza je sve veca.


Oh, pa ti si lagano pri kraju...
Ja sam tek 25+5. S koliko tjedana je ok doći na tečaj? Mislim ja još ni pošten trbuh nemam a već bi na tečaj  :Smile:  .

----------


## Matilda

A čuj, to ti je relativno.
Najbolje je oko 30. tjedna (budući da ovaj tečaj u bolnici traje samo 5 dana), ali ako ideš na tečaj koji traje 2 mjeseca, onda možeš krenuti i u 25. tjednu.  :Smile:

----------


## iglica

Ja sam išla tjedan prije ternima, to  se zove lijenost (siječanj 2009. )  :Laughing:  . Rekla mi dr. da odmah mogu ostati,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------


## Žabica

Ajde cure koje ste rodile u Klc nabacite poneko iskustvo...
Što da potrpam u torbu? Niš ne znam i lovi me panika  :Smile:  Imam do kraja još 8 tj tako da se stignem sabrati.

----------


## Žabica

Da, ne znam ni sama što želim od svog poroda ni što mogu tražiti i što odbiti.
Znam da me jako strah i znam da boli... Idem uskoro na tečaj i andams e da ću se malo dobiti što se straha tiče.
Frka me dripa, rezanja i tako, a to koliko čujem rade većini žena koje prvi puta rađaju.

----------


## Matilda

Priče su jedno, neke su i pretjerane, a tebi može biti sasvim drugačije.
Onako kako ti želiš. 
Koliko znam, epiziotomija nije rutina (no, dobro, ovisi o primalji), no nastoje da ne moraju rezati međicu. A drip uvijek možeš odbiti. 

Prvo se moraš riješiti straha jer strah povećava adrenalin koji koči porod (i onda nastanu problemi). 

Na Rodinu portalu imaš dosta tekstova o porodu i pripremi za porod. 
Meni su koristile knjige Marsdena Wagnera "Pripremite se za porođaj", Odentova knjiga " Preporod rađanja".

A za rodilište spremi pribor za higijenu, neke osobne stvari (mobitel, fotić), Vir uloške, donji veš (ili jednokratne gaćice), ručnike za umivanje i tuširanje, kućni ogrtač i šlape s kojima možeš u tuš kabinu. Spavaćica je bolnička.

----------


## Žabica

Matilda, hvala na odgovoru.
Knjige ću svakako nastojati nabaviti i pročitati.
Idem idući mjesec na tečaj pa se ndama da će mi i on u nekoj mjeri pomoći da se opustim i shvatim što zapravo očekujem i želim.

----------


## Matilda

Na koji tečaj?

U rodilištu ili u Domu umirovljenika kod Bibe?

Imaš na portalu sve info o ta dva tečaja.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=146&Show=1645

----------


## Žabica

Na onaj u rodilištu.
razmišljala sam i o ovom u staračkom, al nikako ulovit vremena pa mi se nekako omaklo da sam se prekasno sjetila :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

N taj u rodilištu je najbolje otići pred kraj trudnoće. 

Ako imaš još pitanja, samo pitaj.   :Wink:

----------


## Žabica

Imam pitanje vezano za tečaj u staračkom.
Dal postoji mogućnost ići samo na vježbe disanja, da se barem znam snaći kad me ćope trudovi :Aparatic:

----------


## Matilda

> Imam pitanje vezano za tečaj u staračkom.
> Dal postoji mogućnost ići samo na vježbe disanja, da se barem znam snaći kad me ćope trudovi


To moraš pitati voditeljicu tečaja.

----------


## Žabica

Evo info iz prve ruke. U bolnici je bilo ok, mogla bi se na nešto požaliti, nešto pohvaliti. Rodila sam prije termina, bila sva zbunjena. Sestre su mi uglavnom mlađe bile bolje nego starije. Prva 2 dana nitko mi nije pokazao kako maloj dati cicu, samo su odmahivale glavom, nema mlijeka, mala prsa, uvučene bradavice, ništa od toga. jedna mlada sestra, nisam imena zapamtila se stvarno potrudila da mi stavi mlu na prsa i iako nije bilo mlijeka. Da nije bilo nje sumnjam da bih uspjela nešto s dojenjem. Doktori su ok, vizita dođe, pita kako ste i to je uglavnom to. Nema skidanja gaća pri svakoj viziti. Čistih spavaćica ima za uzeti kad god treba, klopa je šugava bolnička, ali sam ju jela sa oduševljenjem... Ne znam ni sama što još napisati.Ako nekog zanima nešto samo pitajte.
Da, jedan veliki minus glede neznanja vezanih za AS. Sestra nas je oprala radi nje, jer kao nije dobra za kičmu ...

----------


## TARA M

žABICA,,neke mi cure kažu ,,pošto ću roditi vjerovatno u KA,,, da treba ponijeti i pelene za bebe-ja puta 2 :Love:  ?
jel ti bio težak poroda?

----------


## Žabica

Ovako, glede pelena, koliko sam skužila imaju i oni svoje. Ja sam nosila svoje i svaki puta kad bi prematali bebu pitali su dal imam pelene, tako da su uzimali moje i njih trošili. Kreme za guzu imaju oni. U bolnici dobiješ kupon za paket pelena iz dm-a. Uloške, sapun i wc papir si također ponesi svoje.

----------


## Žabica

Vezano za porod, nije mi bilo strašno, očekivala sam puno gore. dobila i drip i radili mi epiziotomiju, ali nije bilo strašno, pogotovo s obzirom da sam ja velika kukavica.
Ti čekaš dupliće, joj krasno...

----------


## Matilda

> Prva 2 dana nitko mi nije pokazao kako maloj dati cicu, samo su odmahivale glavom, nema mlijeka, mala prsa, uvučene bradavice, ništa od toga. jedna mlada sestra, nisam imena zapamtila se stvarno potrudila da mi stavi mlu na prsa i iako nije bilo mlijeka. Da nije bilo nje sumnjam da bih uspjela nešto s dojenjem.


Jesi li možda rodila vikendom?
Čudi me da te nitko nije savjetovao o dojenju. To im je obaveza. Ili titula "prijatelj djece" opet visi samo na zidu.  :Nope: 
Ono što ja čujem je sasvim suprotno od ovoga što se dogodilo tebi.
Nadam se da će pročitati ovo što si napisala, i truditi se da se takve stvari ne događaju.




> Da, jedan veliki minus glede neznanja vezanih za AS. Sestra nas je oprala radi nje, jer kao nije dobra za kičmu ...


Time ne samo da je smanjla sigurnost djeteta u vozilu i ugrozila djetetov život, već i potiče roditelje na kršenje Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama i plate 500 kn kazne.

----------


## Žabica

> Jesi li možda rodila vikendom?
> Čudi me da te nitko nije savjetovao o dojenju. To im je obaveza. Ili titula "prijatelj djece" opet visi samo na zidu. 
> Ono što ja čujem je sasvim suprotno od ovoga što se dogodilo tebi.
> Nadam se da će pročitati ovo što si napisala, i truditi se da se takve stvari ne događaju.
> 
> 
> Time ne samo da je smanjla sigurnost djeteta u vozilu i ugrozila djetetov život, već i potiče roditelje na kršenje Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama i plate 500 kn kazne.


Rodila u subotu. I istina, smjena u ponedjeljak je forsirala dojenje, pokazali mi i trudili se da beba uhvati cicu. Svi propagiraju dojenje, ali baš se ne trgaju da pokažu kako, a ja sam toliko zblinkana ostala da sam zaboravila i ono što sam znala :Smile:  Praksa i teorija se ipak razlikuju :Grin:

----------


## TARA M

Hvala žabica na odgovoru,,da,da dupliće ,jednu curu i jednu bebicu koja nam još ne želi otkriti jeli dečko ili cura,,uglavnom dvojajčani su.
Sad mi je laše ipak kad kažeš da nije bilo strašno,,pa vidjet ćemo ako ne budem morala na carski rez.

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa  
> Jesi li možda rodila vikendom?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Rodila u subotu. I istina, smjena u ponedjeljak je forsirala dojenje, pokazali mi i trudili se da beba uhvati cicu.


 :Cool: 
znala sam da je vikend u pitanju.

Reci mi još jesu li te uputili na grupu za potporu dojenja koju imaju patronažne?

----------


## Žabica

> znala sam da je vikend u pitanju.
> 
> Reci mi još jesu li te uputili na grupu za potporu dojenja koju imaju patronažne?


Koliko se sjećam nisu.
Ali za tu grupu su nam rekli na tečaju.

----------


## tina55

ja sam rodila u Karlovačkom rodilištu u 10 mj i bili smo i suprug i ja na tečaju u bolnici u 5mj i nitko nam nikad nije rekao za tu grupu (a trebala mi je, hvala Bogu na ovom forumu pa smo rješili probleme s dojenjem i još dojimo i nadam se da ćemo imat dug staž  :Smile:  )
pošto je bolnica prijatelj djece mene zanima kakvu bi oni edukaciju što se tiče dojenja trebali pružiti? sva edukacija koju sam ja dobila (a rodila sam na ponedjeljak, iako ne znam kakve veze ima tjedan ili vikend, svatko ima pravo na jednaku edukaciju i ne bira kad će rodit) je bila da su mi par puta stavili bebu na siku bez ikakavog popratnog objašnjenja, onako u prolazu
ja to ne smatram nikakvom edukacijom: niti pokazivanja položaja, niti objašnjenja kako izgleda bebino lice dok aktivno sisa, ništa
istina je jedino da je jedna mlada sestra, ne znam kako se zove uistinu divna i pristupačna, ma super

----------


## tina55

i čestitam žabice!  :Smile:  nisam vidjela da si napisala jesi postala mame curke ili dečka?

----------


## Žabica

Hvala na čestitkama. Postala sam mama jedne male curke...

Vezano za dojenje, nisu niti meni pokazali položaje, uglavnom u bolnici sam dojila ležećki, sad se vježbamo sjedećki...

----------


## tina55

> Vezano za dojenje, nisu niti meni pokazali položaje, uglavnom u bolnici sam dojila ležećki, sad se vježbamo sjedećki...


ja sam isto dojila u bolnici i bolile su me bradavice jako, sve dok nisam doma počela više prakticirati dojenje sjedečki i bol je prestala
sad mogu sve položaje i ne boli ništa

----------


## Žabica

Mene jedna sisa boli u bilo kojem položaju, imam ranicu na bradavici od dojenja ležećki. Nikako mi taj ležeći položaj nije išao, a u bolnici ga forsiraju. Pretpostavljam zbog epiziotomije, iako je mene jako malo bolila rana, isti dan kad sam rodila sam mogla normalno sjest. Manje me boli bradavica otkad doji sjedećki, ali mislim da joj treba da zaraste, a ne bi htjela prestat davat joj tu sisu.

P.S. Sa sobom u bolnicu pored pelena ponijeti i wc papir, sapun za ruke, uloške...

----------


## TARA M

Ja bih jako voljela da mogu dojiti svoje bebice ,,a vidim da niste zadovoljne edukacijom u bolnici. Super što postoji Roda, pa puno toga možeš saznati ,naučiti,,,  Imam frendicu koja je bila samnom na potpomognutoj u Petrovoj ,inače je iz Rijeke,,pa mi je rekla da oni pored tečaja za trudnice  u bolnici imaju i tečaj dojenja i njege bebe u bolnici,,naravno besplatan,,koji traje nekih 5 dana.. pa neznam zašto mi to nemamo..

----------


## tina55

i ja sam se preporodila dojeći sjedeći
meni super bitno bilo ponijeti u bolnicu tekučinu: vodu ili sok jer u prerađaoni ne možeš do trgovine

----------


## tina55

> Ja bih jako voljela da mogu dojiti svoje bebice ,,a vidim da niste zadovoljne edukacijom u bolnici. Super što postoji Roda, pa puno toga možeš saznati ,naučiti,,,  Imam frendicu koja je bila samnom na potpomognutoj u Petrovoj ,inače je iz Rijeke,,pa mi je rekla da oni pored tečaja za trudnice  u bolnici imaju i tečaj dojenja i njege bebe u bolnici,,naravno besplatan,,koji traje nekih 5 dana.. pa neznam zašto mi to nemamo..


 to je odlično i bilo bi super da ima u ka. bolnici takav tečaj
 ja prije poroda, nažalost, nisam znala za rodinu školu dojenja

----------


## Honey

Ima li kakvih novijih iskustava iz Ka rodilišta?
Jel netko rodio nedavno ili čuo nešto?
Prijateljica mi ide uskoro roditi  :Smile:

----------


## klija

prijateljica je nedavno rodila, pod epiduralnom, koliko sam shvatila bila je zadovoljna pristupom i smjestajem i uvjetima

----------


## Honey

Kako je s prisustvom oca na porodu? Jel moguće da neka druga osoba (mama, sestra, bilo tko) bude uz rodilju?

----------


## klija

Koliko se sjecam iz vlastitog iskustva, kao i pravila bolnice/rodilista te iskustava drugih rodilja, osoba koja je pratila rodilju na trudnickom tecaju moze biti prisutna na porodu. Da li je to otac ili netko drugi, vjerujem da se moze postici zadovoljavajuci dogovor sa rodilistem.

----------


## Honey

Hvala.

----------


## Zrina

Da li mi netko može reći kako izgleda rađaona nakon onog preuređenja prije par godina? Tada sam bila u obilasku u sklopu tečaja i sjećam se otvorenih "boxova" prema onom unutrašnjem hodniku, ali su još trajali radovi. Zanima me koliko u svom "odjeljku" imaš privatnosti? Da li postoje vrata? I općenito ako netko ima friško iskustvo sa poroda iz Klc rodilišta.

----------


## Zrina

Podižem i čekam friška iskustva...  :Coffee:

----------


## enchi

> Da li mi netko može reći kako izgleda rađaona nakon onog preuređenja prije par godina? Tada sam bila u obilasku u sklopu tečaja i sjećam se otvorenih "boxova" prema onom unutrašnjem hodniku, ali su još trajali radovi. Zanima me koliko u svom "odjeljku" imaš privatnosti? Da li postoje vrata? I općenito ako netko ima friško iskustvo sa poroda iz Klc rodilišta.


Predrađaona i rađaona nisu uređivane. Bar ja nisam primjetila razliku (rodila 2007. i u ove godine, u veljači). Boksovi i dalje otvoreni, nema vrata.
Sobe su sređene, uglavnom sve imaju kupaonu, po dva kreveta, televizor. Uredno je, sestre uglavnom ok. Vizita brza - jeste dobro - jeste, ok.  :Smile: 
Pitaj još, ne znam što bi ti još napisala. A i nije nešto friško zapravo... :Embarassed:

----------


## Zrina

Hvala Enchi! Možeš mi reći kakvi su bili doktori na porodu? Koliko primalja vodi porod? Znam da je to ovisi o tome kako teče porod inače, ali vjerojatno se vidi osnovni "koncept".  :Grin:

----------


## enchi

Bio je jedan dr. Vidjela sam ga 3 puta - kod prijema me pregledao, nakon ohoho sati trudova me pregledao još jednom i na kraju kod izgona. Nudio mi je da legnem na stol i da mi daju drip - odbila sam i rekao je da neka onda nastavim sa šetnjom koliko želim/mogu! Što mi je bilo super jer i nije bilo potrebe za intervencijama. Sestre su inače bile dvije (u jednoj smjeni - ja sam upoznala njih četri jer sam tamo bila 12 sati). Prva smjena je bila super, druga...hm..."Štaaa? Ona još nema drip? Šta čekate?" i tak...a ja svoje trudove odlične, za poželjeti. No sva sreća pa sam s tim sestrama bila na samom kraju kad je beba već izlazila. Tada sam i sama poželjela drip jer sam bila strašno umorna pa sam ga dobila ali doslovno par minuta jer je mali već izlazio sam.  :Smile:  Ma, da su me pogledale prije ubadanja igle skužile bi da je to to i da možda treba još pola sata do poroda. No, ok. Prva smjena je bila odlična (jedna mlađa sestra, crne duge kose, mršavica, druga visoka žena srednjih godina, isto mršavica - zaboravila sam imena, baš mi je krivo), pustile su me da radim što mi paše u trudovima (šetala sam po predrađaoni, hodnicima - to mi je pasalo), smijale se samnom, hvalile me drugi dan na odjelu i tak.
Pitaj dalje ako trebaš!  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Koncept je očito da konecepta nema...

----------


## Matilda

> jedna mlađa sestra, crne duge kose, mršavica


Biba  :Smile: ))

----------


## enchi

Dakle, Biba - hvala joj!  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

frendica bila sad u 10 mj,,sve nahvalila i s tim da su primalje napravile sve da nema epi,pa izgleda da ide u tom smjeru na bolje.
ja sam bila 2009 u 4 mj,,i nikakvih zamjerki na nikoga nemam. sve je novo uredeno osim spavacica koje su tam valjda od 70 g.
i opet se spremam 2012 na jos jenput i opet cu doci sa planom poroda i nadam se da bu opet bio i suprug sa mnom i da nebu bilo epi.
stvarno niti rijeci da bi bilo nesto lose,da se netko derao na mene,da je netko nesto bilo sto. 
meni je puno pomogao trudnicki tecaj i obilazak rodilista.

----------


## Zrina

Super, baš mi je drago čuti da ide na bolje!

----------


## Matilda

call me mommy, jel netko imao prigovor na plan poroda koji si donijela?
Prije 4 godine ja sam došla s planom poroda pa su zvali pravnu službu. :Grin:

----------


## call me mommy

ne ali moji zahtjevi su bili kratki,,sjecam se da sam htjela da mi se dijete odma da na podoj, i da se pupcana ne prereze odmah,i jos nesto ali se ne sjecam kaj.
i da pitanje je odmah bilo,kad sam izvadila plan,,jeste vi iz roda ? 
moj porod je bio klasican i jednostavan, klizma,brijanje ctg, prokidanje vodenjaka,znam da su mi pred kraj htjeli dati drip ali sam to odbila,,,ali sam mozda trebala uzeti jer sam ovak napravila hematom malom na glavi usljed mojih kratkih i slabih trudova?

----------


## puntica

> prijateljica je nedavno rodila, pod epiduralnom, koliko sam shvatila bila je zadovoljna pristupom i smjestajem i uvjetima


sad sam gledala neki prilog na tv- o karlovačkom rodilištu
kao, super je, lijepe su boje, i imaju novu op. salu pored rađaonice pa je super ako treba na carski
osim toga, po novom očito nude epiduralnu šakom i kapom, jer se taj neki doktor koji je pričao, hvalio da imaju super uvjete i da svaka žena ima mogućnost rađanja uz epiduralnu, i da je negdje 15% poroda s epiduralnom. meni to zvuči kao stvarno puuuuuuno?!?!?!

----------


## Matilda

Da, broj carskih se povećao, kao i broj poroda uz epiduralnu. Nije baš za pohvalu.

----------


## Matilda

881 porod (ukupno 888 djece)

epiduralna 130 žena (14,7%)
sa carskim ispada da je 40% žena rodilo u anesteziji.
http://www.trend.com.hr/trend-portal...-u-2012-godini

Previše!!!
Umjesto da smanjuju, oni to smatraju modernizacijom.
Baš! :Rolling Eyes: 

Al dobro, oni čitaju forum pa će pročitati što mislimo o tome.
Mene bi jako zabrinulo da me tijekom porođaja ništa ne boli. Bol je kao semafor.

Nisu ni prije 4 godine kasnije rezali pupkovinu i stavljali dijete odmah na majku, pa koliko čujem sad to rade u većini slučajeva. 
Za mog Honza su i prije nego što se rodio rekli da će se pothladiti i da će morati u inkubator. Al smo probili led.

----------


## puntica

> 881 porod (ukupno 888 djece)
> 
> epiduralna 130 žena (14,7%)
> sa carskim ispada da je 40% žena rodilo u anesteziji.
> http://www.trend.com.hr/trend-portal...-u-2012-godini
> 
> Previše!!!
> Umjesto da smanjuju, oni to smatraju modernizacijom.
> Baš!
> ...


upravo tako

i stvarno se nadam da čitaju i da će se zapitati jesu li ovi postoci koje si navela stvarno 'modernizacija' :/

----------


## klija

Bojim se da se ove brojke stvarno smatraju modernizacijom, ne samo u karlovačkom rodilištu već u većini rodilišta u rh...nadam se da sam u krivu, ali to je moj dojam..
I još sam dojma da većina današnjih rodilja smatra epiduralnu i ostale intervencije "modernim" i poželjnim...i tu se još više nadam da me dojam vara :Sad:

----------


## enchi

Dr. Pall, koji je govorio u prilogu je meni bio na porodu i stavrno je intervenirao minimalno. Dva puta me pregledao i došao kada ga je babica pozvala jer sam ju obavijestila da beba izlazi  :Grin: , doslovno na zadnjih par trudova. Nije mi nudio epiduralnu i pustio me da radim što mi je volja dok god sam željela. Plus što sam dobila i jesti i piti - za razliku od prije 4 godine. Ok, to je sve bilo u 2/11, možda su se "modernizirali" u međuvremenu.

----------


## Zrina

Mene strašno iritira da se reklama rodilišta vrši preko tih famoznih plazmi od metra koji vise na zidovima soba-kao da se bez TV-a ne može preživjet u rodilištu. Svaka reportaža iz Klc rodilišta završi sa krupnim planom na plazmi.  :Rolling Eyes: 
To što "box" nema vrata je sasvim u redu i što svatko sa hodnika može viriti unutra. Bit će da sam ja čudna,ali meni je cijela stvar tamo malo postavljena naglavačke; na tečaju je jedna od legendarnih rečenica bila i ova: "Samo slušajte što vam kažu sestre i doktor i sve će biti u redu." Na žalost nisam pitala da li je opcija i ja da nešto kažem pa da oni poslušaju mene ili to onda nije u redu!? 
Na kraju sam nakon tečaja ipak odlučila da ne idem tamo roditi.

----------


## Matilda

Kao da je nama najbitnija plazma i rozi zidovi.
Uredno je, što jest, jest! Ali ne trebamo biti zahvalni na tome, to je nešto čime se oni ne bi trebali hvaliti.

Ono što je meni najviše trebalo je kretanje do zadnjega časa, a morala sam ležati na lijevom boku.
A tako sam htjela dignuti se, nasloniti se na MM i uživati u trudovima.
I nedostaje intima, ona neka smirujuća tišina, tamno smeđe zamračenje (meni je sve bilo sivozeleno što mi je bilo presvijetlo).
I da, onaj hodnik, prolaženje, lupanje pisaće mašine.
Srećom, svaki put kad sam rađala bila sam sama. Ali da nekoga još slušam pored sebe...

----------


## enchi

Ovisi to očito o doktoru. Ja sam legla u boks na svoj zahtjev, nakon što su me noge već izdale od silnog hodanja - imala sam potrebu kretati se i tako nakon skoro 7 sati hodanja sam zalegla. Plus piće, plus jelo, krasne sestre, doktor zapravo i nije trebao! Šteta je što to ovisi o smjeni na koju naletiš. No, neću se ponavljati, mislim da sam već slično pisala par postova ranije na ovoj stranici!

----------


## slavica29

Rodila prije 2 mjeseca u karlovačkom rodilištu i sve pohvale za sve! Ne bojte se, idete u dobre ruke!!!

----------


## Zrina

> Rodila prije 2 mjeseca u karlovačkom rodilištu i sve pohvale za sve! Ne bojte se, idete u dobre ruke!!!


Nisam mislila komentirati, ali ipak moram...
Ja baš ne bi generalizirala jer sve ovisi s čim uspoređuješ. Prvi porod u Rijeci na stolčiću, drugi u Klc-ovaj put sam plakala od muke i razočaranja kad je bilo gotovo. Došla sa svojim trudovima na 3 min, rodila u roku 2 sata od kad sam pozvonila na vrata rodilišta,ali sam ipak dobila drip, prokidanje vodenjaka i epi. Na jedvite jade su mi dali gutljaj vode i podigli za 5 cm naslon stola,a izgon je bio na leđima dok sam si sama držala koljena. Nakon stolčića i Rijeke ovo je bilo ko noćna mora, mislila sam da ću doslovno umrijeti, ali moje molbe da me malo podignu i da mi daju da se za nešto uhvatim nitko nije doživljavao.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Primalja i sestra su zajedno valjda imale oko 110 godina, a doktor se ponašao ko da sam retardirana pa mi se doslovno nije ni obratio nakon prijemnog pregleda nego je primalji samo izreferirao: klistir, prokidanje, drip i krenuo niz hodnik. Sramota.
Odjel babinjača je stvarno lijep i uredan, sestre super. Dojenje, pripremite se dobro doma jer ako ćete imati makar kakav problem, nitko vam neće posvetiti više od 2 minute. Dohrana se dobije bez frke, viđala sam i dude varalice djeci po ustima.

Eto, ukratko od mene.

----------


## Matilda

A dobro, dobro.

Nek znaju da ima i revizija titule "prijatelj djece".

Opet će je izgubiti.

----------


## call me mommy

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...lijepe-i-teske

inace evo friskih novosti,rodila sam tamo drugi put ove godine, tocnije 20.4. ,a prvi put 2009.

neznam sto je poslo po zlu,ali sestre u rodilistu su prezaposlene,2009-nisi morao cekati duze od 5 min da netko pokaze bebu,nisi dobio odgovor da mozes i sam premotavati bebu, nisi morao kupovati toaletni papir.

meni je bio ugodniji boravak tamo 2009-iako smo bili duze,nego sada krace u 2012.

i da kupite si toaletnog papira i svega sto bi vam moglo zatrebati,jer nemaju niš.

----------


## Matilda

Imam pitanje.

Je li itko imao VBAC u karlovačkom rodilištu?
Ako da, tko je bio prisutan na porodu?

----------


## na_kratko

Da li bih trebala jednostavno poklopit se po ušima, zašutit i pokušati zaboraviti sve što se događalo na porodu?
Ili da ispričam svoju priču?
Ali...
Moj muž koji je prisustvovao porodu...kada su ga pitali..i kada je pokušao reći da je porod bio težak...ne težak nego rizičan i za mene i za dijete...samo su ga ušutkali...svaki porod je težak...ok...
Onda smo rekli, nećemo više nikome niti pričati o tome...jer ljudi kad vide mene, kad vide bebicu ne kuže koliko smo bili blizu smrti...
Kad kažeš da su bebu vadili na vakuum, ljudi kažu pa to je ok. Kao da to nije rizično...no više nismo imali izbora... beba je bila plava ko šljiva kad su je izvadili iz mene...ja više nisam imala trudova...i nemam pojma kako sam ju istisnula...i toliko su štoljali po meni da ju praktički uopće nisam osjetila...a imala je preko 4 kile...
Inače, prvorotkinja sam...i to starija....38 g....cijelo vrijeme sam se bojala da li je dijete zdravo...pa briješ na down pa ovo pa ono...pa su nalazi u redu i trudnoća uredna...i misliš si da si pod liječničkim nadzorom i ništa ne može krenuti po zlu...
Znala sam za podobnika, znala sam za riječku bolnicu...ali nisam htjela glumit neku milostivu...pa izmišljat kvake...ono, kako su druge curke, tako ću i ja...i gdje god da sam pitala svi hvale karlovačko rodilište...sve se promijenilo...odnos...osoblje, liječnici...
ma dajte...
ovo je bio tipičan primjer nasilnog poroda tzv. inducirani porod...drip od ranog jutra...prokidanje vodenjaka....nasilno proširenje ušća maternice....
pitam se da li bih ja mogla tako porađati druge žene iako sam završila društveni faks...mislim, nije to neka mudrost...
sa većinom medicinskog osoblja sam bila u stvarno dobrim odnosima...ali...evo izuzetka...
primjer sa stola za rađanje...mene trese trud....i onako....grčim se..niš posebno...to je bilo ranije....muž sjedi pored mene...i dolazi stara baba....nisam ju vidjela...nisam gledala u nju...samo sam čula kako govori...hajde grizi ga sad, grizi ga, pa tu ti je...referirajući se na moga muža...iako ju ne vidim, u trudu joj začuđeno odgovaram....pa zašto bih ga grizla? sretna sam da je ovdje sa mnom...
sjetila sam se toga nakon nekoliko dana...vrteći film unazad...inače nisam nasilna osoba, ali ozbiljno razmišljam da saznam koja je to žena i da joj dođem na vrata i razbijem facu. 
te žene valjda uživaju u tome kada žene vrište na porodu, psuju i vrijeđaju svoje muževe...čula sam sličnu priču od druge primalje...mlađe...

pričate o plazmama u rodilištu....inače, par plazmi je završilo u privatnim rukama :Rolling Eyes: ....hebeš plazme

prosurfala sam po netu i naišla na priču sa index.hr o porođajima u karlovačkom rodilištu i vakuumu...jedno dijete je umrlo...drugo dijete je u invalidskim kolicima...

možda bih se doista trebala poklopiti po ušima i šutiti...što vi mislite?

----------


## Matilda

na_kratko  :Love:  

ne treba se poklopiti po ušima i ustima,
ti nisi bila bolesna, ti si došla roditi svoje dijete,
zato nam ne trebaju dripovi, infuzije, žičice i strojevi,
treba nam mir i podrška...
slušajući priče, jedan je zaključak, većinu poroda induciraju i većina njih završi nekom komplikacijom


i baš zbog toga što šutimo, događaju nam se takve stvari

i možeš se žaliti,
ovo s griženjem, meni da je to rekla, definitivno u trudovima ne bih garantirala pristojnost

----------


## Honey

O da, i previše je priča s istim scenarijem (indukcija-dugotrajni drip-carski rez). 
I žene još uvijek govore: "Nema veze, glavno da je dijete živo i zdravo!"

Izgleda da su navikle da se ne može drugačije roditi, i to je jako jako žalosno  :Sad: 

Jedini izlaz vide u epiduralnoj, da ne trpe 10-satni drip na stolu  :Sad: 

I još uvijek šute jer "moraju slušati što im govore oni koji znaju više od njih".

----------


## Zrina

> O da, i previše je priča s istim scenarijem (indukcija-dugotrajni drip-carski rez). 
> I žene još uvijek govore: "Nema veze, glavno da je dijete živo i zdravo!"
> 
> Izgleda da su navikle da se ne može drugačije roditi, i to je jako jako žalosno 
> 
> Jedini izlaz vide u epiduralnoj, da ne trpe 10-satni drip na stolu 
> 
> I još uvijek šute jer "moraju slušati što im govore oni koji znaju više od njih".


Ja nisam šutila i znala sam da može drugačije pa mi nije pomoglo. Na samom izgonu sam se svađala sa doktorom i primaljom da mi makar malo podignu leđa i daju da se za nešto uhvatim-nula bodova. Kad mi je još doktor "objasnio" da se tako ne mogu rađati djeca (jer bi se presavila zdjelica ?!) došlo mi ja da ga katapultiram na mjesec,ali jedino što sam u tom trenu mogla je vikati od očaja, stisnut zube i rodit na leđima držeći se za koljena. Svaki put kad se toga sjetim imam osjećaj da bi nekog mogla odalamit posred nosa.
Još razmišljam o tome što sam mogla drugačije...ali iskreno, ništa još nisam smislila.

----------


## na_kratko

> na_kratko  
> 
> ne treba se poklopiti po ušima i ustima,
> ti nisi bila bolesna, ti si došla roditi svoje dijete,
> zato nam ne trebaju dripovi, infuzije, žičice i strojevi,
> treba nam mir i podrška...
> slušajući priče, jedan je zaključak, većinu poroda induciraju i većina njih završi nekom komplikacijom
> 
> 
> ...


što mi vrijedi žaliti se? 
još u bolnici sam govorila svojima ...blowin' in the wind....
i vrana vrani ne kopa oči...
inače i ja sam prošla tečaj za trudnice...a kokoške mi nisu dale na loptu...niti da hodam...kao moraju skidat infuziju i kajtijaznamkaj...
kad mi je davala patku/gusku za mokrenje, nije me htjela pokrit po nogama sa plahtom kak se spada...
ma to je sve za odstrel :Evil or Very Mad: ...bože mi prosti...




> O da, i previše je priča s istim scenarijem (indukcija-dugotrajni drip-carski rez). 
> I žene još uvijek govore: "Nema veze, glavno da je dijete živo i zdravo!"
> 
> Izgleda da su navikle da se ne može drugačije roditi, i to je jako jako žalosno 
> 
> Jedini izlaz vide u epiduralnoj, da ne trpe 10-satni drip na stolu 
> 
> I još uvijek šute jer "moraju slušati što im govore oni koji znaju više od njih".


da, oni znaju više od nas, ali još uvijek ne znaju poroditi ženu  :Sad: 
a kaj da kažem...ne znaju niti ultrazvuk očitati...meni rekli beba je teška 3500, a zapravo je bila 4150...mislim da su malo previše falili.
moja ginekologica je 20 dana prije toga na svom ultrazvuku iz prahistorije izmjerila bebu i rekla da je 3700...e sad...
još je carski rez najsigurniji i za bebu i za ženu.
i one kaj plaču da nemru niš poslije carskog. pa ja poslije ovog vaginalnog isto niš nisam mogla. hodala sam danima ko na štakama, šavovi se upalili. bebu nisam mogla prebacivati preko sebe. isto kao da sam išla na carski.
ma bezveze...




> Ja nisam šutila i znala sam da može drugačije pa mi nije pomoglo. Na samom izgonu sam se svađala sa doktorom i primaljom da mi makar malo podignu leđa i daju da se za nešto uhvatim-nula bodova. Kad mi je još doktor "objasnio" da se tako ne mogu rađati djeca (jer bi se presavila zdjelica ?!) došlo mi ja da ga katapultiram na mjesec,ali jedino što sam u tom trenu mogla je vikati od očaja, stisnut zube i rodit na leđima držeći se za koljena. Svaki put kad se toga sjetim imam osjećaj da bi nekog mogla odalamit posred nosa.
> *Još razmišljam o tome što sam mogla drugačije...ali iskreno, ništa još nisam smislila.*


yap, ovo boldano. 
ista stvar je i kod mene.
evo čitala sam na ovom forumu kažu da je slična stvar i u riječkom rodilištu.
inače sam pobornica stolčića, a negdje sam pročitala da je jedna rodilja htjela na stolčić pa su babice rekle da ih boli kičma :Rolling Eyes: ....hm..i kaj je onda garancija da ćeš se poroditi prema želji tj. kao žena...podobnik ako se nešto pri porodu zakomplicira, šalje žene na sveti duh...

itd.itd. jel vrijedi nabrajati?

----------


## tear-of-blood

pa u karlovačkom rodilištu nema stolčića jel tako? samo riječko i varaždinsko?

ovdje čitam dosta negativna iskustva, a na ostalim forumima dosta pozitivna.. i ova privatna  iskustva iz bliske okoline su mi dosta pozitivna...

----------


## caveman

Evo i dojmovi jednog tate. Ovo je mail na koji nisam dobio odgovor:

Poštovani dr. Štajcer,

javljam Vam se ovim putem  kako bih Vas upoznao sa problemom koji imam (ne samo ja, nego i ostali novopečeni tate).
Radi se o sljedećem: Moja supruga S. je 17.9. u 21:58 rodila djevojčicu Jelenu. Prisustvovao sam porodu (najljepše iskustvo u mom dosadašnjem životu!) i nije bilo nikakvih problema oko toga. Nakon poroda liječnik i babica (svaka pohvala ljubaznom i predivnom ponašanju oboma) su mi rekli da mogu normalno doći sljedeći dan u vrijeme posjeta (15:00-16:30). 
Sljedeći dan je uslijedilo razočarenje, nevjerica i tuga kad sam saznao da dijete mogu vidjeti samo kad ga donese sestra i to u trajanju od nepune minute!
Razlog tome je navodna mogućnost zaraze djece. Apsolutno mi je jasan oprez zbog toga, ali mislim da je mogućnost zaraze i ovako postojeća kad rodilje dolaze u predvorje rodilišta i tamo kontaktiraju sa posjetiteljima, a i sestre i zaposlenici odjela se kreću po bolnici u istoj odjeći i obući kao i na odjelu. 
Mišljenja sam da adekvatna zaštita posjetitelja (odjeća, maska, navlake za obuću) nije problem koji je nerješiv (pa čak ako je potrebno to  i platiti). 

Strašno sam i sretan i tužan istovremeno jer svoje dijete smijem vidjeti samo nepunu minutu dnevno, a čak ni tada je ne smijem uzeti u ruke!

Okrutno  i bešćutno su  preslabe riječi kojom bih to opisao.

Molim Vas da dopustite posjete djeci uz adekvatnu zaštitu jer mislim da je ovo što se događa protivno ljudskim pravima i nekoj, nadam se da ne koristim pogrešan izraz, liječničkoj etici.

Nadam se da ćete mi odgovoriti na ovaj mail i da će se nešto pozitivno promijeniti u trenutno krajnje ponižavajućem i diskriminirajućem odnosu prema očevima koji žele vidjeti svoju djecu, a to im je pravo uskraćeno.

Srdačan pozdrav!

----------


## tear-of-blood

pa to je već godinama gore tako.. i iako ću se uskoro i ja gore naći, meni je ok da se dijete ne nosi stalno van.

ja ću bit toliko biatch da neću sestrama dat da bilo kojim posjetama pokazuju bebu. bit će da spava.

----------


## blackberry

što bi značilo....da bebe nisu sa mamama?
ili, kad tata treba doći ih pospreme, zaraze radi?
ne kužim.

ne bi se ni ja složila da se djete negdje nosa...pogotovo ne van...al braniti ocu da vidi svoju bebu....meni je strašno...
ne zaboravim nikad ta tri dana u rodilištu i što je meni osobno značio posjet mm...i tih sat vremena provedenih zajedno s našom bebom...
još da mi je i to netko oduzeo...ili njemu...ma mislim....

----------


## Zrina

> što bi značilo....da bebe nisu sa mamama?
> ili, kad tata treba doći ih pospreme, zaraze radi?
> ne kužim.
> 
> ne bi se ni ja složila da se djete negdje nosa...pogotovo ne van...al braniti ocu da vidi svoju bebu....meni je strašno...
> ne zaboravim nikad ta tri dana u rodilištu i što je meni osobno značio posjet mm...i tih sat vremena provedenih zajedno s našom bebom...
> još da mi je i to netko oduzeo...ili njemu...ma mislim....


Bebe su sa mamama stalno,ali nitko ne smije ulaziti na odjel. Znači kad dođu posjete treba izaći van i bebe se naravno ne nose sa sobom nego se zamoli sestra da ih donese i "pokaže" u toj prostoriji za posjete.

----------


## blackberry

Ma kuzim to. Ali, u Puli je tatama, jedino tatama, dozvoljen ulaz u sobu. Znaju se svercat i drugi...to je i mene nerviralo...al tatama je dozvoljeno biti u sobi. Pa mi je cudno kad se to ne moze.

----------


## caveman

Pa nisam ni mislio da se bebe treba nositi ne znam ni ja kud, ali zar je u redu ako rodilja dan nakon poroda mora ustat iz kreveta i puna šavova prelaziti cijeli hodnik te stajati za vrijeme posjeta u predvorju da bi bila sa ocem svoje bebe, koji bebu može vidjeti pola minute. Meni to nitko ne može objasniti kao normalno....

----------


## blackberry

niti meni  :Sad:

----------


## caveman

A i kad sam jedenu sestru (koja je, moram priznati, bila izuzetno ljubazna) koja je donijela bebu, pitao zašto je to tako, odgovorila mi je: "ali znate, mi peremo ruke pa je smanjena mogućnost zaraze"..... odmah sam okolo tražio gdje je skrivena kamera.... :Sad:

----------


## Zrina

To je tako jer je tako lakše bolnici-na odjel se ne smije i nema provjeravanja tko je, kada i koliko ih u sobama.

----------


## Zrina

Isteklo mi vrijeme za dodati...
Po meni je to samo linija manjeg otpora i nije mi u redu.

----------


## Matilda

Po meni to ne drži vodu, zaraza i sl., jer je u nekim bolnicama u Hrvatskoj, a pogotovo diljem svijeta, dopušteno da očevi, mali brat ili sestra, uđu u sobu i vide mamu i novorođenče. Ako u Puli može, zašto u Ka ne može? Imamo li mi u Ka više bakterija nego oni u Puli?!

Ok, ja definitivno nisam da sam cijela horda defilira odjelom, babe, dede, tetke, stričevi iz drugog koljena, ali otac, zašto ne. I njemu treba povezivanje s djetetom.  :Smile:  Da ne govorim koliko je to bitno za psihu majke, djeteta, a i oca. Naravno, oni koji neće, ne moraju. To isto vrijedi i za porođaj. Meni je MM trebao i u predrađaonici, možda čak i najviše, a mislim da bez njega ne bih ni rodila. Eto, mi smo tako povezani i zašto nam ne omogućiti da doživimo rođenje djeteta. Ima muževa koji iskrcaju ženu pred roilište i bris. Ok, to je njihov izbor i to treba poštovati. Važno je da imaš izbor. Jer kad ga nemaš...:/

----------


## tear-of-blood

ja se jedino slažem s ovim da bi taticu trebali pustiti u sobu...

još se može potreiti da beba spava kad dođe u posjet onda je tek neće sestre dirati...

----------


## duga30

To su gluposti! Najnormalnije bi bilo da tate smiju u sobu do svog djeteta i zene u vrijeme posjeta. Ja sam opcenito jako razocarana u ka rodiliste, u odnos sestara prema rodiljama.Moje su dijete usred ljeta zarazile nekom bakterijom tako da je imao gnojne pristeve po vratu, s kojima sam se borila jos mj.dana kod kuce. I nista mi nisu htjeli reci, ali mi frendica radi u lab.pa sam znala s kojom bakt.se borim. Jos bi mogla puno toga napisati... A za 2 mj.cu se opet druziti s njima. No sad sam psihicki spremnija!

----------


## tear-of-blood

pa uvijek možeš i u zagreb ić rodit.

mislim da je za gore najbitnije imat nekog svog.

----------


## Fairy

Drage moje..evo ja se lagano spremam za gore,jos 23 dana do poroda.  :Smile:  Cula sam da daju piti vode na porodu i zanima me da li je to istina..na prvom sam umirala od zedi.

----------


## Zrina

> Drage moje..evo ja se lagano spremam za gore,jos 23 dana do poroda.  Cula sam da daju piti vode na porodu i zanima me da li je to istina..na prvom sam umirala od zedi.


Meni su dali-nakon treće molbe i ubojitog pogleda pa pretpostavljam da možeš, ali i ne moraš dobiti.  :Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Budem se potrudila.. :D

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam imala bočicu Baby J... kraj sebe. Nitko ništa nije rekao.

----------


## enchi

Na prvom porodu - ništa.
Na drugom porodu - i pila i jela ručak.

----------


## Fairy

Joj bas ste me razveselile!!  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## tear-of-blood

ja sam isto pila vodu. imala litru i pol jane sa sobom. 

ali jest nisam dobila...

dobro mi smo imali maraton od 42 sata (jebala im majku al sve super prošlo na kraju i za bebu i za mene) koji je završio carskim koji je odlično napravio dr..mrgan,,, rez je krasan tanak i uopće se ne vidi.. i nije me uopće bolio rez. je smo ćoškić prvih 2-3 dana ako sa previše hodala ili malu nosila..

odjel babinjača meni fantastičan..e sad jel to zato što imam neka poznanstva ne znam.. ali sestre su mi općenito bile super i pomagale oko dojenja i svega...

samo je frka vikendom kad je po jedna sestra u smjeni za bebe a jedna za mame.. a gore je trenutno ludnica.. 19.10 je moja bila peta beba :zubo:

----------


## Fairy

Joj ja se lagano pripremam...i nadam se da nece sad bas na 1.11. Upravo se spremam za pregled pa cemo vidjeti sto me ceka.  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

> ...dobro mi smo imali *maraton od 42 sata* (jebala im majku al sve super prošlo na kraju i za bebu i za mene) koji je završio carskim...


jel sam dobro shvatila da ti je porod trajao 42 sata?! :Shock:

----------


## call me mommy

ma daj,,tko bi pustio da porod traje 42 sata?!

----------


## tear-of-blood

da da ljudi moji 42 sata... od noći 17. na 18.10 3 ujutro zaprimljena s puknutim vodenjakom, a rodila carskim 19.10 u 20 navečer

od toga bila na dripu u dva navrata:

18.10. prikopčana u 12 h, pa do 17

onda su se do 19.10 do ujutro čekali moji trudovi koji su krenuli, pa me opet u 7.48 skočali na drip i bila na dripu prikopčana do 19 h

trudovi nikakvi otvorila se 8 prstiju, mala se spustila dolje, al otkrivena malformacija u zdjelici i porod završen carskim rezom

----------


## Matilda

previše dripa

----------


## tear-of-blood

ma previše dripa, zaštopali mi jednu venu pa drip nije ni išao.. nego se skipljao u ruci (kak je to izgledalo kad sam vidla ruku :O )

i cijeli dan im govorim da to ne ide da nek me voze na carski jer ja trudova nemam (ctg očitava 50-90) al mene to niš ne boli... i tek nakon što sam počela vikati kod pritiska na guzu da više ne mogu tako da sam 1.premorena jer nisam 2 dana spavala, 2.trudovi slabi a meni veeelik nagon za tiskanjem... 3.mala nikako van....

mislim hvala bogu pa se sve super završilo i za mene i za nju

----------


## Vikivik

Rodila u Karlovačkoj bolnici prije 5 mjeseci i nažalost mi je to najtraumatičnije iskustvo u životu.  Još uvijek se znam probuditi usred noći sva u paranoji od sjećanja na porod.

Trudnoća mi je bila savršena pa sam se nadala da ce i porod biti ok. Dan poslije termina sam dobila trudove i otišla s mužem u bolnicu.  Došli smo u noćnu smjenu, oko 20h.  Dežurna doktorica me je pogledala, rekla da sam otvorena 2 prsta te da se beba još nije sasvim namjestila, ali da ce to sve biti ok kada se krene u porod. Imala sam plan poroda, ali babica se odmah počela bahatiti da kaj si mi trudnice umišljamo kada dođemo s planom poroda.  Prešla sam preko toga, nisam htjela biti bezobrazna jer ipak ce me te žene poroditi. Koja zabluda!

Odmah sam dobila klizmu, drip i probušili su mi vodenjak.  Tu su stvari krenule krivo.  Otvarala sam se, ali beba se nije namještala.  Oko 3 ujutro sam se otvorila od kraja, doktorica mi je rekla da tiskam, ali djabe! Mali nikako da namjesti glavicu i krene van. Ne mogu vam opisati koja je agonija slijedila - ne mogu se porodit, tiskam svakih pola sata, boli me da se počinjem gubiti, a doktorica nakon 2 sata mrcvarenja odluči  „ne možemo ništa, čekat ćemo da se beba okrene". Sada ćemo čekati?!?Sada?!! U tom trenutku babica je nešto tako bezobrazno prokomentirala na moj račun da nisam mogla vjerovat da takve žene rade u rodilištu i nazivaju se babicama. Uglavnom, babica i doktorica su otišle iz boksa u svoju sobu gledati TV i ostavile muža i mene same.  MM je oko 6 ujutro otišao do njih i inzistirao da nešto poduzmu. Tada je doktorica pristala pozvati starijeg liječnika koji je tu noć isto bio dežuran ali se nije udostojio niti u jednom trenutku spustiti u rađaonu.

Čim je došao stariji liječnik, skinu me s dripa i ctg-a, pokušao porodit, nije išlo,i poslao me na hitan carski.  MM me pripremio za carski – stavio kapu, podvezao ruku za vađenje krvi, prebacio me na krevet…toliko o babicama. Kada su me otvorili, vidjeli su da je maleni bio zamotan u pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata i trupa. 

E da, zadnje posprdne rijeci babice dok su me vozili na carski je bio "A vi biste sada i birali", aludirajući na moj plan poroda. Iskreno - BI! Ja bi birala, ja bi individualan pristup porodu a ne kao na traci, ja bi humani odnos u jednom od najintimnijih i najemocionalnijih trenutaka u životu ...ali bila sam tako izmučena da joj nisam mogla ništa odgovoriti.
Karlovačko rodilište - nikada više!

----------


## rdukovcic

Rodila sam prije 2 tjedna u Karlovačkom rodilištu i moram napisati da imam samo velike riječi hvale od rađaone pa do odjela na kojem smo ležali nakon poroda.
Svaka pohvala liječnicima i primaljama koje u svojim rukama imaju dva života itekako su svjesni toga i uvijek rade za dobrobit majke i djeteta iako se možda mamama nekad čini da možda i nije tako , ali uvjerila sam se da njihovo iskustvo i dugotrajan rad to dokazuju. Smatram da je Karlovačko rodilište na samom vrhu rodilišta u Hrvatskoj jer imaju apsolutno individualan pristup prema svakoj rodilji i njezinim potrebama, tehnika ne zaostaje za drugim rodilištima i na kraju osoblje je više nego otvoreno za suradnju. Moj porod je bio nešto najljepše što mi se moglo dogoditi, a toliko sam ga se bojala. Kad sam se predala u ruke iskusnoj babici i doktorici sav strah je nestao i porod je krenuo. Bile su kraj mene cijeli moj porod , nisam niti trena bila sama iako moj suprug nije bio sa mnom i cijelo vrijeme su me bodrile. I došla je moja mala ljubav na svijet - Največa im hvala zbog toga.
A sada posebno želim pohvaliti i sve sestre na odjelu koje su se brinile o meni i mojoj bebi. Žene sa toliko razumijevanja i strpljenja za nas razdragane majke i plačljive bebe. Drage sestre još jednom hvala vam na svemu !!!!! Takvo osoblje ja mislim nema ni jedno rodilište osim Karlovačkog.

----------


## na_kratko

@Vikivik - pročitaj moje prijašnje postove. Imamo, hajde recimo, slično iskustvo.
Ne znam kada sam zadnji put gledala što pišu ovdje. Valjda kad je onaj uberzahvalni tata napisao srceparajuće pismo oduševljenja gospon štajceru.  :Klap: 
Inače, uopće se ne slažem da očevi dolaze u sobu ženama dok su u bolnici. Da, samo u slučaju ako je žena sama sa bebom. Ne i ako ima cimericu. Da su moje cimerice (jer sam bila duže u bolnici) dobivale posjete u sobu, nabavila bih pušku. Prvo i osnovno trebao mi je mir. Eto, mislim da je o tome dosta.

Inače, omiljeno okupljalište karlovačkih  dokića je supernova. Tamo uvijek naletim na nekog da me podsjeti. Umjesto da zaboravim, u onom šarenilu gluposti, igračaka i šoping manije, ja se podsjetim one strave. 
Nemam česte noćne more, više zbrčkane snove, ali sam primjetila da u snu prestajem disati. Kao da jednostavno zaboravim. I tada se probudim. Prije mi se to nije događalo.
Još uvijek me jako boli zdjelica nakon dugo hoda i stražnji mišići nogu kada se saginjem. A prošlo je bit će 9 mjeseci.

Sjetila sam se još jedne provale sa poroda...Dakle, ja krvarim, u svom filmu, grčevi itd...i neka žena - nije babica, bit će kvočka koja nije imala posla na svom odjelu pa je došla na kavu i vidjet kaj ima novo - stane kraj mene, smije se i govori: Vidiš na kakvom stolu porađaš, super stol, ja kad sam rađala bio je stari, metalni. a gle kakve uvjete imaš...blabla...sad kad to pišem zvuči onak bedasto. A tad sam ju slušala kroz maglu. Nevjerojatno. Nije mi jasno kako mogu u rađaonu puštati takve babetine i da tako razgovaraju sa rodiljama. Drugo, rodilji treba mir. I treće zlatno pravilo, a to vrijedi i inače u životu, ali glupani nikako da shvate: ako nemaš ništa pametno za reći - šuti.  :Cool:

----------


## Mamilyn Monroe

Budući da sam u bolnici bila nešto kratko, iz predostrožnsti, a i prenijela sam 8 dana,imala sam prilike upoznati i gornji kat-patologiju trudnoće, i donji kat-predrađaonu, i onda napokon i boks i babinjače  :Grin: ..
Dvije riječi-oduševljena sam...Imala sam osjećaj da sam u privatnoj klinici koliko su svi susretljivi,dragi,komunikativni,profesionalni,paž  ljivi... Od čistačica,sestri,babica do doktora,svi su predivni!
Uvjeti su odlični,s obzirom na situaciju u zdravstvu... Higijena je na nivou,čak ni hrana nije tako loša kako pričaju,organizacija pregleda,posjeta,kasnije i pregleda bebaća su jako dobro posložene...

Prvorotka sam i naravno da me pred kraj trudnoće uhvatila panika kako će taj famozni porod proteći...Boravkom u OB Karlovac izgubila sam strah i osjećala se sigurno i smireno,jedva čekajuć taj dan ...
I onda kad je taj dan došao,budući da mi je majka priroda malo zaštekala i da sam morala na inducirani, bilo je baš onako kako sam htjela,bez ikakvog plana poroda, samo sa jednom jedinom željom-da mi sinko izađe van živ i zdrav.Zar to ne bi trebala biti jedina točka plana poroda o kojem svi tako jako razmišljaju  :Confused:  
I tako sam od ukupno 9 sati poroda 6 sati prehodala,procupkala uz Otvoreni radio,čučala,klečala, uz predivne babice i doktore koji su me svako malo obilazili...
Iako smo muž i ja bili na tečaju,i dogovor je bio da će biti sa mnom na porodu,ipak sam odlučila samo mu javit kad uđem u boks i kad 'riješim posao'...Jer,vodu sam pijuckala i sama,trudove prodisavala sama,a tko će mi bolje od babica govorit što i kad treba radit  :Bouncing: ... I  tako sam nakon kratke muke od nekih 1,5 sata koliko su trudovi bili neizdrživi, u jednom trudu cvaknuta (prije toga masirana-informacija za sve one koke koje idu u zagrebačka rodilišta u kojima se masira međica,da i ovdje vas masiraju,ali prvi put se izlazna vrata moraju malo proširit,bolje tako nego popucat...) ,u drugom malo stisnuta i sinko je izletio ko ribica...

Nakon toga,na odjelu babinjača,opet predivno osoblje...Te sestre zaista zaslužuju tu titulu,jer se prema svima ponašaju kao rođene sestre iako je bio pravi mali baby boom i nije se čulo ništa osim zvonca i plača 
Zahvaljujući sintocinonu koji se dobije odmah na porodu i sestrama koje su mi pokazale tajne zanata,dojim svoju mrvicu...To mi najviše znači!!! :Klap:  :Naklon: 

Toliko strpljenja,mirnoće,savjeta,a sve uz osmijeh...Svaka im čast... I hvala na svemu..

----------


## baby3put

Bas lijepo da imas takvo dobro iskustvo....a obzirom da me to ceka za tri tjedna lakse cekam.....i sama sam imala sasvim pozitivna iskustva bez obzira na teska dva poroda......ovisi dosta o tome kako se majke same postave......jel ti muz bio na porodu ns kraju il ne ?

----------


## Mamilyn Monroe

onda za tri tjedna drzim fige za jos jedno dobro iskustvo u ka rodilistu  :Wink: . ne,ipak sam odlucila da sama to obavim,bez muza  :Smile: tih sat vremena izgona,prije happy enda,za vrijeme tsunami trudova sam bila u transu,ni babice nisam dozivljavala,sama sam se koncentrisala na disanje i ohrabrivala se... :Wink:

----------


## baby3put

Evo ja mogu isto pohvaliti rodiliste i osoblje....osim jedne doktorice koja je inace i voditelj pa vsljda i mora biti malo strasnija....
Meni je porod izmedu ostalog prosao savrseno i tocno kako sam ga zamislila pa mozda i to daje rodilistu jednu ljepsu dimenziju....al eto...cijelo vrijeme dok sam isla na ctg i preglede svi su bili uljudni i ljubazni a posebno jedna sestra-babica koja mi je na kraju i bila na porodu -hvala joj...divna je...
Karlovacko rodiliste mi je vec treci put ostalo u lijepom sjecanju......

----------


## novemberrain

> Budući da sam u bolnici bila nešto kratko, iz predostrožnsti, a i prenijela sam 8 dana,imala sam prilike upoznati i gornji kat-patologiju trudnoće, i donji kat-predrađaonu, i onda napokon i boks i babinjače ..
> Dvije riječi-oduševljena sam...Imala sam osjećaj da sam u privatnoj klinici koliko su svi susretljivi,dragi,komunikativni,profesionalni,paž  ljivi... Od čistačica,sestri,babica do doktora,svi su predivni!
> Uvjeti su odlični,s obzirom na situaciju u zdravstvu... Higijena je na nivou,čak ni hrana nije tako loša kako pričaju,organizacija pregleda,posjeta,kasnije i pregleda bebaća su jako dobro posložene...
> 
> Prvorotka sam i naravno da me pred kraj trudnoće uhvatila panika kako će taj famozni porod proteći...Boravkom u OB Karlovac izgubila sam strah i osjećala se sigurno i smireno,jedva čekajuć taj dan ...
> I onda kad je taj dan došao,budući da mi je majka priroda malo zaštekala i da sam morala na inducirani, bilo je baš onako kako sam htjela,bez ikakvog plana poroda, samo sa jednom jedinom željom-da mi sinko izađe van živ i zdrav.Zar to ne bi trebala biti jedina točka plana poroda o kojem svi tako jako razmišljaju  
> I tako sam od ukupno 9 sati poroda 6 sati prehodala,procupkala uz Otvoreni radio,čučala,klečala, uz predivne babice i doktore koji su me svako malo obilazili...
> Iako smo muž i ja bili na tečaju,i dogovor je bio da će biti sa mnom na porodu,ipak sam odlučila samo mu javit kad uđem u boks i kad 'riješim posao'...Jer,vodu sam pijuckala i sama,trudove prodisavala sama,a tko će mi bolje od babica govorit što i kad treba radit ... I  tako sam nakon kratke muke od nekih 1,5 sata koliko su trudovi bili neizdrživi, u jednom trudu cvaknuta (prije toga masirana-informacija za sve one koke koje idu u zagrebačka rodilišta u kojima se masira međica,da i ovdje vas masiraju,ali prvi put se izlazna vrata moraju malo proširit,bolje tako nego popucat...) ,u drugom malo stisnuta i sinko je izletio ko ribica...
> 
> ...


bravo za tebe, neka ti je sve bilo divno, krasno, bajno, superrrr!!! al evo i ja bila u istoj bolnici, i znam ih puuuuuuuno koje su tamo bile...i jedino što mogu reć za tu bolnicu, jest činjenica da će vam gore biti kao u hotelu s 10 zvjezdica,ma sa 100!! jedino, ako i samo ako imate jako jako jako deeeeeebelu vezu!! živa istina! sav ostali obični puk, snalazite se kako znate, ovisite o volji onih kojima baš taj dan padnete u ruke i molite boga da ne rasp..... neku ili nekog, e onda ste naheb..... eto al to su samo moja zapažanja i zapažanja mnogih drugih koje su tu rodile.. pa tko voli, nek izvoli!! 
ps - čast izuzecima!! ima ih, ali su stvarno rijetki!! i samo gledate hoće im uskoro bit smjena... 
zato savjet za one koje idu gore - bez puno zahtjeva, prohtjeva, pitanja, slušaj što ti pričaju, govore, porod mora proć, i moli boga da je s bebom sve ok! sve ostalo je manje bitno

----------


## ankica

Ej cure,imam pitanje...rodila sam  u zg-u al rekli su mi da konce mogu vadit i u klc-u. Jel to moram ic u rodiliste vadit,jel mi treba uputnica ili ?

----------


## ankica

Ps.- rijec je o carskom rezu

----------

